# My Hate Tank. A tale of transforming my 5.5 gallon impulse buy. (56k)



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

*Go Back For Better And Updated Pictures*



I'll admit it.. I'm not crazy about too many tanks.. It weird me out a little when I see 5 tanks in a living room... So why did I buy this 5.5 gallon.. Was it cause I wanted it? Because it was 5 dollars? Did I have a secret plan for it?

Everything about it is something I hate... Its glass, hate that. Its not round in any way. Hate that.. The silicone job is terrible... Hate that. But I bought it anyways.. because I needed it...
I'll also admit, if thats the feeling I'm gonna keep getting every time theres a cheap tank on sale, I might end up with 5 tanks in my living room.

I have another tank. A 6.6 gallon. Its everything I love. Sleek, sexy, beautiful, simple. Yet somehow I feel much more wholly and emotionally invested in this tank. This tank of hate.

When I got home I looked at it and went.. why did I buy this? I could still feel a sort of manic thrill in the back of my neck when I looked at it. It was cheap, which isn't a bad thing. What was bad is that it looked cheap.
So I had a thought. I'm getting a 60 gallon in December, Why don't I practice the look I want, but in a nano? Brilliant I thought. 

First things first then.. The background... For my larger tank I planned on doing a dark slate background. So I went out and got some grey slate. Smashed it to bits and started siliconing it on. It looked great. But then the manic thrill crept back into my spine, soon leading to a sort of hilarity.

I couldn't stop. I needed to make it whole, cohesive, clean. All the cracks had to be filled, covered by more slate. Till there was no passage to the glass on the other side. It became an obsession.
I went to bed without a second glance at it... When I woke up... I woke up to one of the worse tragedies to happen to a tank. Aesthetically that is. A horribly done, messy awful in cohesive background. 
I'm trying to remain positive. Cheer myself on. It's ok I thought. Just stick some moss or something over the parts you dont like!! 
So now my concentration is figuring out what to put on my wall. Fissidens.. Or mini pellia? I'm thinking mini pellia on the wall and fissidens on the driftwood.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually, I think that looks really cool.

But this is the "hate tank", and if you hate the way it looks, why immediately plan to cover it?

Looking forward to seeing further hatred poured into this. :hihi:


----------



## GoldenTetra (Jan 17, 2009)

I actually like it to! Its interesting! I can't hate it lol - sorry!


----------



## Danno79 (Mar 14, 2011)

I like it and I enjoyed your well written rant!


----------



## Florafish (Sep 30, 2011)

Incredible/inspirational background. Here is an idea of how I would continue. . .

. . .and I'm going to make one of these early next week after I get a hold of some slate. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

I think it is AWESOME! And I lovedddd reading your post! 

How thick are the pieces? Because they look fairly thick, which would mean that it might be heavy.

If the pieces are thick, then the only thing I'd mention is - you might want to glue slate on the bottom too as a counterweight for the back for anytime that the tank is empty, because right now it would be more likely to flip over and then crack. 

Especially true for the 60 ... that is a LOT of weight hanging on the back wall without a counterweight it might destabilize the tank itself. Also with that much weight on one wall, I'd make sure to constantly check the sides and bottom for leaks so I could catch them early if they happen.

But I think it looks AMAZING!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I 'hate' you tank too. :0


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pull with that title and introduction. Yet, I love the tank. Ship it to me and I'll love it dearly. :hihi:


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

You might see more hate sooner than you think!!! Thats called foreshadowing kids. 
Its my hate tank... because.. well.. it just.. The hate.. I'm speechless at the amount of loathing I have for this tank. 
Even when this happens.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol.. im happy you guys all liked it... 
Well written LOL!! I'm staring at my grammatical errors with a twitching eye at this very moment. 
Ill explain what I'm going to attempt to achieve In a post or two... But mosses arent it... Though flame moss is really nice..
How did you make that so fast? the graphic..
Well... I was inspired by a tank on here that is much larger. He had an awesome slate background... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/90878-110g-w-30g-sump-56k-warning-4.html 
I asked him about that.. and he said that the tank was holding up fine, and he didnt have any supports underneath.. its about 1/4 of an inch at the thickest parts...
Lol.. Im happy someone will revel in my hate with me.
xD.. If I start hating it with my entire being I'll be sure to ship it to you..


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Any other live stock beside the Catfish?
I like this tank.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

This would be a great novel. :hihi:


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol... sort of planned stock include... a Show quality halfmoon betta imported from Thailand... you know.. to add some class... nothing adds class like imported crap.
Possibly in some sort of gas/orchid/butterfly pattern. An oto or two mayhaps of the zebra pattern. To bring the essence of the wild into the home, think lion king. A zebra nerite, and a school of microrasbora nana... The last one depends on the betta's temperament.
Just a warning... The next part of this tale is going to come in segments...


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Eldachleich said:


> Lol... sort of planned stock include... a Show quality halfmoon betta imported from Thailand... you know.. to add some class... nothing adds class like imported crap.
> Possibly in some sort of gas/orchid/butterfly pattern. An oto or two mayhaps of the zebra pattern. To bring the essence of the wild into the home, think lion king. A zebra nerite, and a school of microrasbora nana... The last one depends on the betta's temperament.
> Just a warning... The next part of this tale is going to come in segments...


 Sometimes you can find nice looking betta fish at the LFS, here is a Crowntail that I had long time ago :


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh I agree completely... I get alot of really high quality betta's from petco of all places... but this time.. i want more...
I would like something like these...
http://basementbettas.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/fwbettashm1290102741.jpg
http://basementbettas.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/19.jpg
http://inlinethumb45.webshots.com/45612/2968877120103750357S600x600Q85.jpg
However... my heart is holding out for this.. this is the perfect betta for me and my needs... http://basementbettas.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/dsc07926.jpg
And I dont think ill find that.. I think Ihave to order it


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I felt good after venting all that rage. I felt really good. I slipped into a state of relaxation and peace so deep, that I began to hallucinate. I was in the tank, nothing was right. Everything was wrong. A betta the size of the cosmos appeared from some giant fronds of java fern and spoke to me. I couldnt understand what he said, but all of a sudden I knew... this tank was going to change me. This was meant to heal me.

I woke up suddenly... throwing 2 cats and a kitten in far corners of the room. What was that... and epiphany? Some sort of endorphin induced dream? Perhaps someone had slipped acid into my beef stroganoff. I couldn't be sure. What I was sure of is that I still hated the tank. Once glance and I needed a shower. It dirtied me. I got in and pondered what had happened. 

I've been getting cynical at the ripe old age of 19. Nothing is fun anymore. I take enjoyment out of almost nothing that all my other friends do. Was I becoming anti social? Hey Brandon!! Lets go to the club and get so wasted we wake up next ot a pair of tranny hookers we hope we didnt pay for!! No!! Wanna go play real life Mario Kart? No!! Wanna go race skateboards with fireworks strapped to the back? No! Wanna go to the mall? No! In my defense I've never liked that last one. 

Naturally this makes me hate alot in life. Very few things still have that.. sparkle. Except Disney, but I wont delve into my overly creepy obsession with Disney. Perhaps this tank was meant to heal me. It was corny sounding. But it made sense. I often found therapeutic outlets in things like this.. Little projects. Normally they faded in an out, but already this hobby has stuck around longer than others. Perhaps this tank was going to be the one I hashed my life out in. Leading me to a peace bringing existance in the future. 
Or maybe I just hated the tank, and wanted an excuse to like it. I guess we will see.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

After dragging myself out of the shower I decided.. what the heck I should get going with this tank.. see where it goes. I got dressed and decided to go driftwood hunting. See.. where I live. Theres a tiny little hill with a water tower on it. In between miles and miles of housing complexes. But dont be fooled.. Not only is there a grove of ancient oaks up there, but theres also a fair amount of manzanita. And whatever I do to this tank, Theres going to be driftwood. 

I rounded up one of my guard kitties. Dont be fooled... That monster below has come home with raccoons. I've seen him mentally break and scare my neighbors pitbull with some sort of kitty mind trick. With Dio in hand I went out to brave the patch of California wilderness. Dont let that plant fool you with its pretty autumn colours. Its not autumn. Its still summer our here in socal.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I felt the heat before I saw it.. It hit me like a ton of bricks as I opened my door. I hate heat.. another reason for me to just hate this tank.. And I looked out to see pure California gold, pure molten gold. At 7am.. there it is folks... Now the rest of the process was a bit.. challenging... So I didnt bother to take any pictures.. I can assure you that peoples stares As I walked my cat down to road carrying dead branches were priceless..
What I can show you is the haul. Those are oak. I decided against manzanita. And thats Dio reveling in his accomplishment. I have a feeling im gonna hate the cleaning process...


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok... entertaining story formats over.. Because I'm stuck... Im boiling and cleaning the driftwood as I write this.. which.. btw.. is a process I loath...
Found some good pieces... 
I also went to leslies and got pool filter sand... Which I hate... Literally... This stuff I;m not even going to use... Is awful looking... 
But... heres where I'm stuck... I'm practicing the look I want to achieve in my upcoming 60 gallon... I dont want this tank to be hard to care for. So I'm going with the whole lowlight motif... But I'm super inexperienced with plant species...
So I have no idea what to do with it plant wise... I need all the suggestions I can get...
I know I want fissidens for the driftwood.. and mini pellia for the wall.. I was hoping for some crypts or something. I have no idea. Pleas ehelp with this one..
This is the look I'm going for.
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6007/5992539779_9f3b1cf29c_z.jpg
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/582-jaidexl.html
please help guys... I really want to get this tank going!!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

narrow leave java fern is used in both those tanks, it grows well in low light setups, however growth is slow


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

It also doesnt fit well in a 5 gallon... I believe.. not that Ive seen it in person./ it just doesnt look like it would..


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well.. I cleaned up the wood.. broke off what I wanted.. Chose two main pieces and a handful of twigs.. I've been boiling them all day and letting them soak all night. The tannins are almost completely gone... well I'm sure there's still a lot left.. but the water is hardly changing colour anymore... 
The bark is a bugger to get off with these things... I've tried power washers, scraping, sanding, everything. It seriously does not come off. I've finally got one of my main pieces almost completely clean. I've been arranging what I have to see what I like.. I might post picture so you guys can tell me which you think is best...
I'm still not sure what to make the main portion of plants out of. Still waiting on more suggestions. I like java fern but it looks huge. All of them look huge. 
I did however order the mini pellia, fissidens, and anubias nana petite. Not sure if the petite will go in this tank, but I do have a couple I would like to put it in... I'm excited!! I figured I would get the moss on the wall and driftwood going while I figured out what else to put in there...
BTW... with mini pellia fissidens and microrasbora's.... Is there a temperature range I should be avoiding? Just asking... my room reaches an easy 102 during the summer... And my little tanks tend to heat up quickly. I'm moving rooms this coming month. To one that stays cooler... Not sure how much cooler. But just wondering if I should start preparing to keep my tanks cool this summer. This is why I don't own CRS.. lol..
I'm emptying the tank tonight and painting the back black... Just because where im putting it I think theres going to be a light source behind it.


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

shrimpo said:


> Any other live stock beside the Catfish?
> I like this tank.


 
Hah!


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

I also HATE this tank... I HATE the background which I have to say was something I was thinking about doing for my 55gal but I decided not to do it as it would be a lot of trouble and weight. lol! I think the idea of mini pellia on it will be PURE HATE... I dont have a thing for bettas but those BETTAS are AMAZING!!!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL
Its not super troublesome as long as you dont go overboard with it like I did. And the weight isnt too substantial. I'm also not going to have nearly as much substrate I dont think...
Arent they beautiful. I've always had a thing for show betta's... But would never get one unless I had a tank to show it off... Which im hoping... this might maybe do.. at some point.. possibly.. I really like that last one.. its gonna be ahrd ot find one like him.. but they always have other ones that are so beautiful. Who knows what I might end up with.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I finally got the driftwood cleaned of almost all the bark.. turns out a few days of boiling and soaking, plus a wire brush works. Sort of... Theres still small bits I have to get off...
However, guess what came back with a vengeance after the bark came off.. 

Tannins!!!!! The newly cleaned wood turned the fresh pot of boiling water a very very very very dark colour. It looks nice. I see the appeal of blackwater setups now. But not what I want for this tank. This tank needs pristine water. 
the plants come in on wednesday or thursday. Maybe friday. So I'm gonna keep soaking and boiling till then. Hopefully it will be a light color that some carbon will take it right out of the water.
Maybe I should invest in purigen.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well... All of the driftwood is cleaned of its bark.. and actually.. after my 3rd pot of boiling water, all the tannins went away... Kinda cool.. not to mention they are all water logged right now... which is awesome... I can just stick them in the sand.. lol... 
Im not so sure Im happy with the stick I have though. I know fer sure I like two of them... but I might have to start cleaning up more.. Just in case..
My friend who has a much better eye for these things is comming over today.. ill ask her then.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

*subscribed, out of pure hatred.


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

Your cats name is Dio? That's awesome!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

DishyFishy said:


> Your cats name is Dio? That's awesome!


XD.. thanx... Most people hate his name... I;m glad someone likes it.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Eldachleich said:


> XD.. thanx... Most people hate his name... I;m glad someone likes it.


Dio is an awesome name for a cat roud:


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Eldachleich said:


> XD.. thanx... Most people hate his name... I;m glad someone likes it.


Named after Ronnie James Dio? Or "god" in Italian?


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

Holy Diver!!! (that's my singing voice if you can't tell, lol)


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well.. named after an anime character form my favorite anime..
That character was named after Italian for god though. So both I guess.. lol..
xD..


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

My friend likes the driftwood.. but suggests that I go with a few more thicker pieces... I;m thinking of making this an anubias themes tank... It could go really well if I do it right


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well... I;m supposed to be ordering some mini pellia, fissidens. and anubias nana petite today. But for some reason.. my paypal is having extreme issues.. it will not let me sign in.. im getting annoyed and worried


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

IT WORKED!! finally... thought eveyrone should know.. lol..


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> Well... I;m supposed to be ordering some mini pellia, fissidens. and anubias nana petite today. But for some reason.. my paypal is having extreme issues.. it will not let me sign in.. im getting annoyed and worried



Did you get in, or write the PayPal people yet?? That's scary!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

DishyFishy said:


> Did you get in, or write the PayPal people yet?? That's scary!


It finally started working after a whole day of trying. Just in time too.
It was sort of scary lol... But I'm happy it eventually worked.
Now I'm just trying to figure out what the heck else to plant in there...


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> LOL
> Arent they beautiful. I've always had a thing for show betta's... But would never get one unless I had a tank to show it off... Which im hoping... this might maybe do.. at some point.. possibly.. I really like that last one.. its gonna be ahrd ot find one like him.. but they always have other ones that are so beautiful. Who knows what I might end up with.


 
By the way I tried looking up the betta's but I couldn't find anything like them as I wanted to find out how much they tend to cost?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> By the way I tried looking up the betta's but I couldn't find anything like them as I wanted to find out how much they tend to cost?


Those are form breeders in Thailand... They post their bettas an aquabid.com
Those are all from the halfmoon section form a breeder called aquastar1...
If you dont see any check back often... they are constantly posting new betta's. 
On average its about $75... The fish is normally $20 - $40.. And the fee is $5.. And the shipping is $35.. So.... Expensive... but they live for 4 years... and are beautiful. SO worth it I think.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok... Now...
I get the plants I ordered tomorrow.. or should be getting it tomorrow. The shipping tracker says tomorrow. My question for you guys is... where should the mini pellia go on the wall? I'm not exactly sure how this stuff grows.. I;m also getting fissidens and anubias nana petite... 5 rhizomes... 5 leaves each.. 
I would like to know.. based on what ive said about my tank... what you guys would do at this point.. plant suggestions.. placement suggestions... anythign
Pretty please?!?!?
It came witha filter... so.. I can put off buying a better one till I get fish. This one will probably mainly be used for water flow... I will need to get a heater and substrate though.. The heater is causing a hitch in my plans.. $40 for plants put a deep cut in my poor teenager budget.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Anubias minima would look good with the petite, maybe mix in some Cryptocoryne here and there for a little different color and height. Then maybe add a few Eriocaulon Mato Grosso, that would definitely make us hate this tank more Hate the tank, hate the slate, hate the concept. Definitely subscribed:wink:

Keep us posted with some more pics, would you, please? VERY interested in the background thing, good job.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Anubias minima would look good with the petite, maybe mix in some Cryptocoryne here and there for a little different color and height. Then maybe add a few Eriocaulon Mato Grosso, that would definitely make us hate this tank more Hate the tank, hate the slate, hate the concept. Definitely subscribed:wink:
> 
> Keep us posted with some more pics, would you, please? VERY interested in the background thing, good job.


How funny.. I was totally staring at the minima and crypts today.. Just not sure which crypt I should try and order. 
That grosso stuff looks awesome.. and hard to grow.. lol

I suppose I should tell everyone now.. that... I have come to hate the driftwood.. I spent all this time cleaning it.. and now I hate it.. I'll find a picture of it with the driftwood in it and post it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> How funny.. I was totally staring at the minima and crypts today.. Just not sure which crypt I should try and order.
> That grosso stuff looks awesome.. and hard to grow.. lol


See, that should tell you they are the right choices



Eldachleich said:


> I suppose I should tell everyone now.. that... I have come to haite the driftwood.. I spent all this time clenaing it.. and now I hate it.. I;ll find a picture of it with the driftwood in it and post it.


Yes, please do post the pics, thank you.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well heres the driftwood I cleaned.. This is taken on my counter. The pool filter sand is just there to hold it in place. Not that its in place. After I cleaned it I just stuck it in there to keep it waterlogged. It looks.. too small and thin to me.. Its mainly all separate pieces. So if any of you see anything I whuld take out or rearrange or add in.. Theres more wood I can clean. And am looking for ways to improve it.
The cracks are being filled in with mini pellia and the back is being painted black tomorrow. To block out the light. I'm also getting fine white silica sand. Also gonna start cycling it. I have pre seeded filter media, gonna use it to jumpstart the cycle and seed whatever I buy tomorrow... Right now I really need advice on plant choices and hardscape. I want a nice hardscape and good plant choices to go with it. I don't have much experience with plants.. Meaning I haven't seen any plants in real life other than a few. So advice on what plant types would work and look good would be really appreciated. Like.. what types of crypts to consider and such..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I really like the Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia. I would definitely put some of them in there, if you can find some. Really, I would put most of them in that setup. Are you going to leave the other side open? Would be nice for being able to view fish a little easier.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Where the rocks and driftwood are is going to be the main if only concentration of plants.. I want lots of negative space. Lots of it lol..


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I just started cycling my tank. This top fin filter has a super inefficient design, and no space for media. I stuffed it full of as many sponges as I could. I also put my already bacteria filled sponge in there to get it going. I think I will be swapping out my topfin for an aquaclear. I just like aquaclears more. Plus the topfin sits opposite of the side that I want plants. I was going to get everything I needed but the plants, but I ran out of Prime. And needed all these other things for my other fish. And eventually I ran out of money. I now need a heater, and substrate...
I'm just throwing in a cube or two of fishfood and letting it rot to cycle it. It goes pretty fast.. I've done it before. I'm not even gonna start looking at fish till all the plants are in. And the only plants Ive committed to are anubias nana petite fissidens and mini pellia


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Took a peak into the filter today. Guess what? One of sponges is already almost filled with bacteria. So.. this might be cycled alot faster than I thought. I've never used pre seeded filter media before. This is awesome.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok.. Got the tank up and running. I havent been working on it much. Just trying to cycle it.
Figured out the substrate, figuring out the hardscape still. 
I did superglue the mini pellia to the wall though. It looks terrible right now. but I'm hoping its gonna grow in nicely. Gonna build a mini stand tomorrow to raise it up off the dresser. Its too low for my taste. I'll post pics tomorrow ans ask you guys what I would do with the hardscape.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't have much to comment on or help to give, but I did want to say keep up the journaling! I am loving reading what you are up to as I find your posts in general very entertaining. :thumbsup:

Oh, and I like how you used the slate in the hardscape as well. That was a great idea!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I don't have much to comment on or help to give, but I did want to say keep up the journaling! I am loving reading what you are up to as I find your posts in general very entertaining. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and I like how you used the slate in the hardscape as well. That was a great idea!


Thank you! I didn't know people were still reading it lol..

I'm torn between the slate. Or these stones I have in my yard. Once the sun comes up I'll take a picture. They are the same colour as the slate, but with pretty light grey stripes.

When I post pictures I'll have finally reached a place where I have no idea what to do. Maybe I'll do some really bad sketches of what ideas I have going on. And you guys can tell me what you think. 
I've got some anubias nana petite and fissidens fontanus waiting for me to use it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sure they're plenty of lurkers with me. 

Just by the sounds of the rock outside, that could be very nice with the sand. Could give a great transition from the wall to the substrate. I forgot to mention, I kind of like the driftwood. I am generally not a fan, but it works. It'll look good planted.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I tried breaking the rock into smaller bits. I broke a sledge hammer and a concrete slab. And my fiance had the brilliant idea of throwing it really hard. So now theres a giant hole in my street.
So... I'm not sure what to do about it. I'm also sad now. My mini pellia is all turning brown. I don't know why or how to fix it. It was the thing I was looking forward to the most.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Give the pelia some time to adjust, it may bounce back. It is possible it is reacting to the superglue initially. If you don't see any improvement in a few weeks, then try again. It'll eventually take hold. Nice on the giant hole in the street. I'd make your finance get out some concrete and sit down and watch it getting filled.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Most plants new to my tank melt and regrow. It sure isn't fun while it is happening but usually things work out fine. I pulled out wads of brown java moss last year and thought that was it but later I found bits growing all over the tank.

See my linked journal for how Fissidens grows. I have golf ball sized clumps on fairly skinny branches. Not sure it is the best look for this beautiful plant. See if you can come up with something better so I can copy you.

I like the tank a lot, a thin leaved crypt would be nice in the tank to reflect the thin wood you have if there is a smaller type. My C. balansae would so NOT work, it has 30" leaves. Otherwise go for old reliable C. wendtii. My bronze/brown/red one has interesting markings on the leaves and while it grew 18" tall earlier this year for some reason it usually stays small enough for a 5/10 gallon tank.

Love the idea of a mini stand and your slate background is terrific looking. Hope you can fit the stones in, they sound perfect. Neat little project you have going.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Give the pelia some time to adjust, it may bounce back. It is possible it is reacting to the superglue initially. If you don't see any improvement in a few weeks, then try again. It'll eventually take hold. Nice on the giant hole in the street. I'd make your finance get out some concrete and sit down and watch it getting filled.


Lol... He already went out with my neighbor and fixed. My neighbors a contractor and happened to have extra asphalt lying around. Luckily the concrete slab was just a giant concrete slab just lying around.

Theres still green directly in the center. I'm just hoping it suddenly bursts forth in a beautiful display of green. I would like to upgrade the lighting but have no idea what direction to go in.
I would like to get a two bulb strip light thats around 10 - 12 inches. That way I can put one plant bulb in, and one bulb to show off my future fish.
I figured that amount of light would be enough to grow about any lowlight kind of plant I want. And hopefully save my mini pellia.

But I dont know where to get such a fixture.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> Most plants new to my tank melt and regrow. It sure isn't fun while it is happening but usually things work out fine. I pulled out wads of brown java moss last year and thought that was it but later I found bits growing all over the tank.
> 
> See my linked journal for how Fissidens grows. I have golf ball sized clumps on fairly skinny branches. Not sure it is the best look for this beautiful plant. See if you can come up with something better so I can copy you.
> 
> ...


It's really depressing to watch it die. I had this problem with my blue pearls. I had an ammonia spike in my tank and all but 4 died off. And all 4 are males. It made me really sad and not willing to buy more things. Ah well.. such is life. I must get used to it. I'm trying to find smaller rocks in the same pattern and colour to go in. I did find some but they had giant cores of rust... 
I have the final layout for the driftwood. I think I only took two pieces out, but now it looks much better to me. I also went with pool filter sand after much debate. Well see if I regret that choice.

Actually what do you guys think? Fine caribsea silica sand? Or the poolfilter sand in the picture at the top?

I have thought about crypts over and over. But have never seen anything except parva in person. And thats really stopping me from committing to them. Wendtii and Lutea were ones I was looking at.

My fer sure plants are anubias nana petite, fissidens, crypt parva, and mini pellia. I was also considering anubia nana, anubias minima, and possibly water wisteria. I really like it when its kept low to the ground in small clumps. 

What plants would work with those maybe? 

I like they way your fissidens is growing. I was considering addind some to the driftwood. But Maybe I'll attach it to parts of the rocks, like the cracks. and put some mini pellia on the driftwood. I attached some of mine in my friends tank and hers and really started to take off.

I still hate the slate. But this tank does not bother me as much as it used to. Theres still a sort of loathing. Its just gotten alot quieter.

My mini stand is in production lol. I'm also making a mini lid!! Again, this is my practice tank. So I thought, why not practice building the stand and lid I want, but smaller. To match the room I'm moving into it going to have to look more... minimalistic? Like it came from ikea? Its just going to be a black plank on bottom and top. You will see what I mean lol.. 

I also want the little tank to be a little higher. I would like to be even with the water line.

For now here are some pictures of the final driftwood layout. Excuse the bad quality. My phone camera is awful. I dont have a working battery charger for my nice camera. And the lighting on this tank is pretty terrible right now. But you might get the idea. Looks alot more graceful in person. Plant and lighting suggestions would be super helpful!!!

Thats also the exact colour my mini pellia is in real life. Is it dead dead?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Might have bad pictures of rocks tonight... You guys will have to tell me what you think.. Some of the ones I smashed have orange rock. And some of the have rust. It's becoming increasingly hard to tell the difference. My fissidens looks nearly dead, but its still green in some places. I have hope for it. Its boiling on the stove right now. If you guys see any stones that need ot be um.... edited? smashed? let me know. I'll take hammer to them.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I got bad picture of my rocks. One of them is under my desk lamp so its a little bright. Its hard to tell what my phone is capturing so I try and get as much as I can.
Anything you guys feel should be changed, just let me know. The anubias is just sat there. I glued it to tiny rocks so they can just be sunk and moved easily. 
So where do you guys think the fissidens should go?
My camera cant capture the colours of these rocks well. they arent the stripey ones I was planning on (those are now going to go in my large tank), but they are very pretty. With dark grey patches mixed in with light grey and white. Theres even hints of orange now and again. Theres alot of depth in this tank now. Which is cool. I tried to capture it, but I dont think I did too well.
I also tried to make it look as little like a wall of rocks as possible. Alot more natural. The very front left bothers me a little. Should I make it a bit larger? 
What about the anubias and fissidens? Should I go get some nana and see how it looks? Where would you put fissidens?
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, good thing he fixed it already. Soon it would be too cold for asphalt.....or does it get too cold in your neck of the woods? Can't tell for sure about the pellia, it looks like there is still some life in it to me. 

Love the rocks! Maybe turn the stick closest to the one pointed down on the substrate so it's limbs are angled a little more toward the substrate? Would almost look like part of it fell after a storm? Just an idea, but take it with a grain of salt as I suck at hard scape. Notice all my tanks are free of wood? There is a reason for that decision :hihi:

As far as the lighting, you may not need more given your current plants list. Too much will give you algae. I'd try with the light you have and go from there.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Haha, good thing he fixed it already. Soon it would be too cold for asphalt.....or does it get too cold in your neck of the woods? Can't tell for sure about the pellia, it looks like there is still some life in it to me.
> 
> Love the rocks! Maybe turn the stick closest to the one pointed down on the substrate so it's limbs are angled a little more toward the substrate? Would almost look like part of it fell after a storm? Just an idea, but take it with a grain of salt as I suck at hard scape. Notice all my tanks are free of wood? There is a reason for that decision :hihi:
> 
> As far as the lighting, you may not need more given your current plants list. Too much will give you algae. I'd try with the light you have and go from there.


I don't think it gets too cold for asphalt here... 40 is usually the coldest it gets. And even then its only for a couple hours in the early morning in the dead of winter. Normally we stay between 50 - 60 in winter. Closer to 60.
I moved things around a little.. Already. Just like 3 of the rocks and the anubias. I was also getting my fissidens out of the ziplock baggy its been in for a week and putting it on some stone. Its just sitting in the tank now. Not sure If I like it where it is. Probably gonna move more stuff around. Its almost to the point where I kinda like it. But somethings still off... 
Oh some of the wood has some small patches of fissidens.

I dont think I'll fully like the rocks until they are arranged perfectlly. But more importantly till I can propegate the anubias nana petite and add it into some more places. I really like it nestled among the rocks. I could buy more. But its so expensive. Which I had plants worth trading with people. lol

I hate using light higher than I have to. After reading post after post and thread after thread it seems high lighting causes nothing but fast growth and grief. 

I'm really trying hard to figure out how to scape without fertz or CO2. I know its possible. I'm sure that I'll see a plant that I really want and it will require at least fertz. But I think I'm going to avoid CO2 at all costs.

Plus just acquiring CO2 is hard for me. Every place I contacted just laughed at me. Either told me that they no longer sell it or everyone has switched over to some other kind of compressed gas.

I was hoping a small but not super powerful striplight would still keep me in the low light range. I'll have to see. I put a strip light over my 6.6 and am pretty sure that im in the "very high" range. Its hard not to be with how shallow the tank is. But The only algae I've ever had is some brown diatoms on the plants and some GSA on my glass. My nerite and oto's always eradicate it in no time at all. I don't think I'm ready to embrace algae with open arms like you. I'm just not that brave.

Try wood sometime!! Or rocks! lol.
I just threw them in there and they came out great. Literally I did not do hardly an arranging. I dumped the container in and they arranged themselves. 

I moved that stick. Didn't work. Turns out its connected to my large piece of driftwood that has 3 of the other sticks. It threw everything off lol. I was like.. oh yeah.. I forgot there was a big one in there!!
I think I'm going to fill that section in with plants, even if Im not keeping them. I wanna start getting a feel of the shape of things.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it looks great. Kinda like a barren wasteland right now where nothing but 1 type of plant will grow, and the person who finds this plant will have everlasting life and the Worlds riches:icon_mrgrroud: It should look really good when the plants are put in and fills out.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think it looks great. Kinda like a barren wasteland right now where nothing but 1 type of plant will grow, and the person who finds this plant will have everlasting life and the Worlds riches:icon_mrgrroud: It should look really good when the plants are put in and fills out.


I actually like it too sort of. For the most part. I'm really annoyed about the mini pellia. 
But I can feel the loathing and hate filling my body, and slowly its starting to turn into something.. resembling love. Lets Hope I dont ruin it one day in the future. 
I think.. Well after going through aloooot of nano's and hunting down what I liked. I think I'm finally deciding. 
I think Im committed to narrow leaf java fern right now. That back left corner. Considering just doing anubias and java fern. Hope I can make it look good.
I really like the anubias nana petite. It think it should be in everyones tanks. I can't wait for it to grow. I want ti to grow as fast as possible. I decided I want it in almost all the cracks in the rocks. I saw it in a tank and it looked awesome. I just cant afford more and really want it to grow quickly. Meh...
I hope this looks nice. So I can finally get started on the stocking list.

I'm hoping for microrasboras and a betta. Or a school of microrasbora's and dwarf cories.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

How does one make a big healthy bunch of java fern?
All the ones sold near me come with like.. 5 leaves... And I have some tiny plants and plantlets. So How do I cultivate them into a giant healthy clump?
Anyone know?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

So I took some anubias nana out of one tank, and put it in this tank to see if I could make it work. Let me just tell you right now.. It wont. Everything went way off. Like.. It ruined everything.. 

So I think that plant is off the list. Trying to grow my java fern out. Just got some of my baby plants attached to a piece of slate. Hoping they will start to grow. Actually I'm really surprised they are alive. I was helping a friend scape her betta tank. And brought all my trimmings and extra's I had lying around. We used all of it except the java fern, some anubias, and some rotala trimmings. I forgot about the baggy in his car. It sat in there for 3 weeks. Till he found it. And put it.. Are you ready? In the fridge... Which is the best place for tropical plants...
Apparently it sat in there for another 2 weeks in the very back of my fridge. He remembered one day, and told me about it. I went to the fridge expecting them to be dead. I wasn't too heart broken, they were leftovers after all... 
But to my surprise, when I pulled out the frost covered bag, The anubias and java fern were not only alive, but were growing.

Everything else was dead though.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I wish all tanks came with an aquaclear by default I also think that a fish tank kit sold without a heater is sort of a slap in the face...
Or maybe Im just butthurt over being poor and the fact that I need to buy a filter a heater and $30 of java fern.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

So I've just been filling the area slowly with plants. I think I'm gonna have to move the rocks forward, and the sand back. Basically make the cracks wider and deeper. I want the cracks to be almost completely filled with anubias. I like the fissidens in some spots but Know I'm gonna have to rip up other rocks and move it around. Cant wait for it to grow in all frondy and cute like I'm always seeing.
I attached my everything to small pieces of slate so that its all easily moved and switched. Cant wait for the anubias to propagate. 

The mini pellia is doing a little better. I can see some mild green in some spots and some bright green in the center of others. I got advice to lower the temperature. Seems ot be working. Though this has me worried for summer. I will be in a cooler room though by then. I'm hoping it grows in super nicely. I saw some inspiring pictures of a log that nearly died all the way and came back to lush growth. So heres to hoping.

I am still tweaking the driftwood a little. Everything is still where it is. I just keep moving it around a little with the addition of each new plant. 
I attached my java fern plants to some slate and put it down in front. Just hoping it grows by the time I get some more. 
I really hate the anubias nana in there. But its still in there to give me the general feeling of where I want plants and what textures and what not. I'm trying to train/ trim my wisteria in another tank so I put some of those clipping in there. I'll post a picture. None of this is permanent. 
Now that I've mentioned water wisteria. Let me say this. I think I've fallen in love. I've seen it used wonderfully as giant bunches in the background. But I have to say.. Small round clumps of it have made me just.. Its so cute that way. Just so cute. So cute that I actually like the stems I just stuck in the 5 gallon even though they look so out of place.
I'll attach a picture below. Just so you guys get a feel for where I'm going. Still taking plant suggestions so just throw them out there.

Now heres my deal. I like my tanks... Over stocked I guess.
Heck my 6.6 gallon has 5 leopard cories and 3 guppies, a nerite and 3 oto's. And 4 blue pearl shrimp. Which as far as I can tell is overstocked in most peoples opinions. 

Anyways... I have a couple stocking plans for this tank. Tell me what you think.

1 - A halfmoon betta, 7 - 9 microrasbora, an oto, and a nerite. And I'll be completely honest here. A small school of dwarf cories. But those are only if the tank feels empty to me. Which my 6.6 gallon always does. To me this tank is the equivalent of a 29 with an angel, a school of tetra's, and a school of cories. It seems just as packed to me. Many cry foul though.
Do you think this is waaaay overstocked? The cories are an idea I am just playing with. And it would all depend on the betta's temperament.
2 - A halfmoon betta, an oto, and a nerite.
3 - A larger school of microrasbora, A school of dwarf cories, an oto and a nerite.

As you can see Im torn. Which would you do? O sort of feal as though a single betta is a waste of a 5 gallon tank. As sad as it is. But at the same time I would order a really nice betta.
I also like the idea of a nano tank that mimics a larger tank as much as possibly.. like the two schools of nano fish.
Which nano fish woudl you suggest? Is there anything that schools well and has a brighter flash of colour. I dont care if its just a small amber stripe or a brush of iridescent blue. How many could I keep?
How do I transition form the larger plants of the mina portion to the small plants in the rocks?
Any advice or help would be appreciated.
Heres the picture. The colours of the rocks came through a little more in this one.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Also if anyone knows how o make my signature snazzier. I dunno how you people do the things you do on the computer lol..


----------



## HeathBar (Aug 28, 2007)

Eldachleich said:


> Also if anyone knows how o make my signature snazzier. I dunno how you people do the things you do on the computer lol..


To link to your journal thread and name the link use this code.

[ url = put the link of the thread here] Type what you want here [ / url ]

Take out the spaces and it should work.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

HeathBar said:


> To link to your journal thread and name the link use this code.
> 
> [ url = put the link of the thread here] Type what you want here [ / url ]
> 
> Take out the spaces and it should work.


Thank you!!!!
Thats exactly what I wanted lol... So simple.. Yet so.. confusing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I think you should widen the rocks out so you have a wider planting area. You could widen by 4" or so and you would still have a decent sized area that is clear on the right side and up front. As far as fish, I would say go ahead and get the first list you listed, and think you would be ok with the cories as well. That seems like alot for that small tank, but the fish are small, and you will have lots of plants in it to care of the excessive bio-load from the stock. Your planting is looking really good BTW. I wouldn't really worry about transitioning between the different heights. Just put the smaller ones in front of the taller ones and it'll look great.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh.. I'm glad someone else likes the idea I had in mind. I seriously am considering purchasing ember tetra's form the fish store. He ha some in and I really wnted them. Their bright orange colours really attracted me. I might go pick them up tomorrow. 
Im waiting for corydorus hastus to be offered by someone on here. After that comes the betta. Exciting exciting... I put some more plants in to fill it in more for the fish. Till I get what I finally want to plant. Im all mixed up right now. lol.
Or should I hold on the ember tetra's... and buy microdevario nana?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> Oh.. I'm glad someone else likes the idea I had in mind. I seriously am considering purchasing ember tetra's form the fish store. He ha some in and I really wnted them. Their bright orange colours really attracted me. I might go pick them up tomorrow.
> Im waiting for corydorus hastus to be offered by someone on here. After that comes the betta. Exciting exciting... I put some more plants in to fill it in more for the fish. Till I get what I finally want to plant. Im all mixed up right now. lol.
> Or should I hold on the ember tetra's... and buy microdevario nana?


That depends on if you are still going to get the _Microrasbora _or not. I really like those, and would love to see them in your tank. The Microdevario nana look cool too, and I think a school of those would look really nice in there too. Now I'm all confused, thanks:tongue: I'm sure that whatever you choose will be nice though, so just follow your heart. It is, afterall, your tank and your little piece of nature. I sure didn't follow everyones suggestions when I stocked my tank.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> That depends on if you are still going to get the _Microrasbora _or not. I really like those, and would love to see them in your tank. The Microdevario nana look cool too, and I think a school of those would look really nice in there too. Now I'm all confused, thanks:tongue: I'm sure that whatever you choose will be nice though, so just follow your heart. It is, afterall, your tank and your little piece of nature. I sure didn't follow everyones suggestions when I stocked my tank.


Well at most theres only a 1/4" difference between the two species.
And Microrasbora nana is Microdevario nana.. Found out that it had been re classified..
They are almost the same size. I'll order some If I have to.
Just wondering which people would rather see in the tank.
I'm at a loss. Am I going for instant gratification?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I decided to wait. Riding out an impulse buy is very hard for me.
But there were reasons.. 
I dont have the money right now, I don't have my scape finished, Which I would like to this time.
Bu most importantly this tank is not done cycling. True theres already some established media in there. But not enough to handle it right away.

I'll just have to wait and see what I wanna do then.

My friend brought her smartphone over.. Well its always with her. So Today Were gonna take pictures of my two tanks and upload them.
My camera in my phone is 3mp, hers is 9mp. Seeing which mode is the best mode.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

PICTURES!!!!!
Hope this helps everyone.. like... see it better?
I have no idea.. 
Nicer pictures...
Took one of the mini pellia up close... Does it look like its bouncing back to you guys? Is there still hope? The bulb in there is really really yellow. Like a super yellow bulb. Can't wait to either upgrade the bulb or fixture.
You can really see the colours of the rocks and more of the depth. The tank looks really close though in a weird sense of the weird. Theres still not the depth there is in person. Perhaps next time she visits I'll take a picture form farther away.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think you should widen the rocks out so you have a wider planting area. You could widen by 4" or so and you would still have a decent sized area that is clear on the right side and up front. As far as fish, I would say go ahead and get the first list you listed, and think you would be ok with the cories as well. That seems like alot for that small tank, but the fish are small, and you will have lots of plants in it to care of the excessive bio-load from the stock. Your planting is looking really good BTW. I wouldn't really worry about transitioning between the different heights. Just put the smaller ones in front of the taller ones and it'll look great.


My plants are still undecided... I flip flop alot.
4"!! Lol!! theres on about half an inch form the front of the rocks to the glass. And 4" on the sides would leave about an inch of space between the rocks and the glass. What percentage would you widen in buy? Like.. Maybe a crack on the wall to guide me?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, probably not 4":hihi: It looks like there are some smaller rocks in the front around the parimeter? I didn't notice it earlier, but they are there. You might replace them with some bigger ones (but smaller than the big rocks) so that you can see them better, or add some extra ones so they are more noticable. Then maybe _lightly_ plant in front of the bigger rocks with something short, to where you can still kind of see the rocks. You could even thin out the rocks where there are alot of them and add a few more foreground plants.

Are you contemplating a carpet plant? I think it would look nice with just the sand on the right side. There is still some green in the mosses, so there will eventually be plenty of that in there, IMO. Would also look really great with a carpet plant, so either way would be awesome. 

This tank looks great as it is really. If you didn't change a thing it still would be. Thanks for updating so much, it is great to be able to follow your build. Cannot wait to see this thing done, good jobroud:


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, probably not 4":hihi: It looks like there are some smaller rocks in the front around the parimeter? I didn't notice it earlier, but they are there. You might replace them with some bigger ones (but smaller than the big rocks) so that you can see them better, or add some extra ones so they are more noticable. Then maybe _lightly_ plant in front of the bigger rocks with something short, to where you can still kind of see the rocks. You could even thin out the rocks where there are alot of them and add a few more foreground plants.
> 
> Are you contemplating a carpet plant? I think it would look nice with just the sand on the right side. There is still some green in the mosses, so there will eventually be plenty of that in there, IMO. Would also look really great with a carpet plant, so either way would be awesome.
> 
> This tank looks great as it is really. If you didn't change a thing it still would be. Thanks for updating so much, it is great to be able to follow your build. Cannot wait to see this thing done, good jobroud:


I'm considering taking out a few of the rocks in the very front bit. It seems too.. full to me. It bothers me a little every time I look at it.
As for the small rocks... I did that on purpose. I tried it without them when I was setting it up. And with larger rocks. It was a no go. The addition of a few smaller rocks made it look so much bigger. Which is really part of what I'm going for. Though I really am thinking of thinning out the rocks to allow more plants. I;m happy someone else caught that.
I'm trying to keep my plant list short and simple for the most part. So I think the rock are is just going to have anubias nana petite and fissidens. I'm waiting for the anubias to grow so that I can fill all the cracks with it... I think the fissidens is just going to be near the base in small patches. To tie in the fissidens on the wood. I might move the rocks a bit.. higher? Forward? I would like the anubias nana to sink into th e cracks more instead of overshadowing the rocks like it sort of it now. I might add in some crypt parva.. near the back a little... Stilll not sure about that though. As you can see I'm very indecisive till about 3 seconds before I do it lol...
So I think in front of the rocks there might be small patches of fissidens and anubias. I might also add in some tiny patches of mini pellia if the wall springs back into life (heres to hoping). To tie that in as well.

No carpet plant. I want it to be plain white sand. I was really digging that look while searching around for inspiration. And despite what I said earlier. The pool filter sand has really really grown on me.
I like it alot. I just hope the pygmy cories will.

I wish I could decide on a nano fish. Lol.. So far the only fer sure fish is corydoras hastatus...

Thank you for all the feedback... It really helps move me forward and improve on my scape. I find these sorts of things really invaluable. 

I don't think there will be anymore pictures till I can get more plants in there though. So... Maybe a few weeks? I'm still figuring out which plants in my head. I think narrowleaf java fern will be used though. I might use regular java fern. but I'm afraid that the leaves will get too long and wide and shatter the illusion of it being a bigger tank.

I'll still report and progress though.

Speaking of which.....
The anubias has grown quite a bit. And I think by the end of the month I will have twice as much. The fissidens is finally starting to turn into those lovely fronds I've been seeing in pictures. And the mini pellia is getting a little greener. That gives me hope. Someone suggested turning down the temperature, (theres no heater, but I did have a room heater hitting the corner of the tank that was keeping it at about 80 - 82. The heater comes after it's planted) and it really seemed to work. I gave my friend some to attach in her betta tank and hers did the same thing. Turned brown and mushy. But hers is already turning into a cute bright ball of green. So I'm stilll holding out hope.

I took a peak at the filter today. The additon of a pre filter sponge over the intake (I love those, the added filtration + the stopping of junk and debris is always worth it to me) really slowed down the cycle process. It did something that really slowed down the other sponge inside from establishing bacteria. But now its finally turning brown. Slowly.. But it is.
After everything else is said and done I also think I'm gonna ditch the activated carbon and replace it with purigen.

But heres probably the most important update so far.

I FOUND A BLADDER SNAIL!! Just one... and the bugger disappeared before I could snatch him. I'm on the hunt now. One Of my goals was to create a snail free tank. And I will damnit!!!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I looked at my tank today. Not much else to say. Except, my driftwood is covered in white fuzz. Which as far as I can tell. Is normal. Hunted down that snail, threw him in my snail jar.
I know.. I can't bring myself to kill them. I should be able to just squash them. But no. I have a snail jar. Really...
It's just a jar filled with plant trimmings, I don't do anything special. I just top it off ever now and again with water. But its the home to every pond snail I find in my tanks.
I hope they are at least happy in there.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I have lost the war with the snails. I found 5 more, and took a look around. The babies are everywhere... literally everywhere. 
I'm sure the giant cubes of rotting food everywhere are aiding in this growth explosion. Once the tank is cycled and the fish are in the population will go way down. I just.. wish.... That they didnt exist.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It does look like the pellia is recovering. I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but moss is sensitive to high temperatures. I've found the higher the temperatures, the worse it does. Often times it dies in 80s on me.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> It does look like the pellia is recovering. I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but moss is sensitive to high temperatures. I've found the higher the temperatures, the worse it does. Often times it dies in 80s on me.


It seems that way to me too. I think I'm also spotting some sort of algae growing on it but I'm not too sure yet.
I actually didn't know that until I asked about it in the plant section. It was good to know. I think that might be why it was melting. Well part of it. 






And for any of you who do happen to look at this.. Which fish should I choose?
Microdevario nana, or Ember tetra's?
How many?


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a thought, when I dosed hydrogen peroxide to kill my algae, all my pond snails died too. I no longer have a single snail. I did dose it pretty hard though so be careful. Good to do it before you put fish in there, then no worries


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Dragonfish said:


> Just a thought, when I dosed hydrogen peroxide to kill my algae, all my pond snails died too. I no longer have a single snail. I did dose it pretty hard though so be careful. Good to do it before you put fish in there, then no worries


Hm.... I might try that... I hope nothing melts lol.... 
Its worth it to kill them off..


Well to be completely honest I do not mind a few s they take care of certain aspects of my tank. It's when they come in droves that I start to hate them.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Microdevario nana are great! I never seen them before, but I now love the look of them. They win my vote. Since I know nothing about them except what I googled, I don't want to suggest numbers as it would be bad advice. How is the pellia doing?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

They are great arent they? They just arent as bright as ember tetra's and thats whats getting me all mixed up. I'm no where near getting them ordered though so I have time to decide. So far everyone seems to like the microdevario more.

It was recovering nicely. And then we had a hot day a couple days ago... My room got up to 89 and the mini pellia took a hit. Theres still some green but it really suffered. It's like im in a constantly losing battle..


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

So... In case no one on here knew. Im a terrible impulse shopper. In the split second it takes my mind to realise that I want it, I've already whipped out my card and brought it to the counter. If you are with me you will be convinced in a matter of seconds that you absolutely need that thing you are holding. There is not choice. Without fail me or the persona next to me buys the item. Of course you need the giant $60 colour changing fiber optics ball. Why wouldn't you need it?

I actually believe that half of my friends bring me along on purpose. Most of them are misers that refuse to spend money on even basic necessities. And I do believe by bringing me along they are giving themselves a reason to buy that one thing they really wanted, but could not bring themselves to spend money on. Their penny pinching counter balances my impulse shopping, and creates a very symbiotic relationship.

Most of the time my impulse buys are stopped short by either a very firm no from a friend, or more often, by the fact that I just simply do not have the money for what I want. I saw these boots on black friday. They were 50% off. Wonderful handmade quality leather boots (I like quailty.. lasts longer.. also more expensive), I wanted them so much. However I could not afford the $300 50% off sale price. Silly me. 

This impulse shopping extends rather dangerously into my new found planted tank hobby. After all that is how I ended up with this tank in the first place. Almost everything I have in this hobby has been bought on impulse. And things in this hobby are never too expensive. Expensive sure.. But not too far out of reach.

Now theres very few petstores around here. Lots of pet supply stores. So If I ever want a designer leash to match my guppies I'm set. But as far as fish go, not much. It involves me going to petsmart. Or driving a few hours away (which no one is ever willing to do) to go to a fish store that may or may not be a disappointment. Petsmart is actually fairly clean with good healthy fish, and a decent plant selection. But they just get the same things in over.. and over... and over and over and over... And it gets boring. 

I found another route for plants, pond stores. I've noticed a lot of the plants we use in this trade are used as marginal pond plants. That means I can get enough umm.. lets say rotala, to completely fill an entire 30 gallon for $5. Huge pots of this stuff. It is really truly exciting.

But my other problem is still fish. I know I can order them online. But something deep inside of me wants to be able to see them before I purchase them. And that holds me back. Thats when I was really excited about this new fish store I found.

I have been going from LFS to LFS for months on end. And in the end they always turn out to be large saltwater stores catering to rich people. Living where I do there are a lot of well to do people. And even the ones that aren't rich aren't bad off. I'm on the much lower end of the spectrum here and my family still has the ability to contemplate purchases of thousands of dollars a few times a week. So it comes as no surprise that saltwater is king around here. Freshwater is best left to their childrens bedrooms. 

I suppose its also because that these people are easily swayed by nice modern lighting, clean lines, and fancy displays. Which all of these stores have going for them. Maybe thats why they do not notice that an ocellaris clownfish should not cost $90 a piece. 

But finally I found a store. After searching for months through a sea of high end saltwater I found a simply fish store. Quality specimens at good prices. They had a large saltwater and freshwater section. And even a 100 gallon filled with plants and locally bred discus. The best part is that it is right below my house.

I was so excited. They constantly had new strange and exciting kinds of fish.
There was one huge downside to me though. 

Growing up I had lots of cats and dogs. Large ones. Maine ***** and saint bernards. Siberians and english mastiffs. And as much as I love dogs, cats have always held a special place in my heart. I love my dogs. I really really do. But a cat is just... my pet.

And this place has cats.. Cats that are sick, and sad, and way too young to ever be adopted out. And constantly deprived of attention. My heart breaks everytime I am in there. 
I suppose, on top of not properly taking care of a living being that depends on you, one of my biggest "pet" peeves (get it ?) is irresponsible pet owners. Everyone does things in their own way. And you are not automatically labeled irresponsible if your way is different than mine. It things like, buying a cat and then not being prepared, or even able to handle, the fact that it has claws, or might have accidents, or might scratch on a piece of the furniture. Buying a dog and not walking it every day. Or taking it out to play. Or above all. not researching what you are about to commit to. Maybe even worse than that is nto actually committing to it.

I can understand alot of reasons someone might have to give up an animal. I feel terrible whenever it happens. I cannot understand when someone give up a cat or dog they have had for years because it sheds too much, or it talks too much, or it peed somewhere it shouldnt. And this happens alot near me. And one of the things this shop promoted is just that.
See, they sell lynx kittens. They are half lynx half bengal cat. Resulting in hauntingly beautiful cats with stunning eyes and coat patterns. Sometimes fluffy, sometimes short. And sometimes with those folded back lynx ears. I'm fine with this.

What I'm not fine with is the fact that they are selling these half wild animals to idiotic OC housewives who think "the little kitty has the prettiest little spots!". All they have is a small piece of paper with the facts about the cats on the other side of the page. And no one has ever even glanced at it. They sell about 2 of the kittens a week without any explanation to the people. Not even a "this cat is half lynx and requires lots of special care and attention". I'm all for these people owning these animals as long as they know what they are in for. And what they will be committing to, and are going to commit to it. I just know that most of these cats are going to end up being put down somewhere for some reason. None of the shelters will keep one of these things, or even try and adopt it out. And I know alot of the people who bought one won't keep them once they get past the adorable kitten stage. I have seen one of the grown ups. They get big. And there is no mistaking one of them for a completely domestic kitten.



*breathes* Ok! Did you guys feel the hate? I have a lot of hate for this. Partly with myself and partly with them. On one hand they have wonderful well cared for fish and plants and wonderful prices. But the other hand holds the whole kitten issue. They also have a dog section where I see part wolf dogs for sale on occasion. Though those arent labeled as such. My neighbor had wolf dogs my whole life and you learn to recognize them. So I'm not entirely sure if they are away or if someone with a wolfdog keeps selling them his puppies.
So I hate them for not being... responsible I guess? And I hate myself for supporting it via fish.
However there could be a side to this I do not know about. Perhaps they are simply buying kittens and puppies from everyday people who's cat accidentally had a litter. Maybe they are trying to do the right thing. I dont know.
As you can tell I'm very mixed up about this.
I felt it was important though. It has been pointed out to me that sometimes I seem confused when I start talking about my LFS. So I wanted to get across why.
Plus chances are almost all my fish will be bought from there. And this is important to me..
Call it therapy.

This leads me to the point that (besides the hate) actually pertains to my tank...
They had corydorus habrosus in.
Exciting right? For a $1 each!!. 
I was in there looking for some java fern for my friends goldfish tank. While I was there I saw them. Still not adult size, but definitely corydorus habrosus. I was seized by an uncontrollable impulse to buy them. I did already want them after all. I went to the bank and got some money. I was thinking a school of 7 - 9. As I walked in some lady walked out with a bag filled with them. Whats worse is she heard me gasp and tell my friends I was going to be right back after I got money to buy them. She bought them all except one. I felt so bad for him. The poor little cory had no friends. And cories love friends. 
Anyways. I asked the employee if they were going to get more in. And he said he would place in an order for them and they would be in on Wednesday. I think..
the conversation went like this..

"Do you have any pygmy cories left?" (they were labeled as pygmy cories but were clearly habrosus, they mislabel alot)
"yah theres lots of cories!!"
"Where?"
*points to panda's and schwartzi* "right there and there and there and there"
"No I need the pygmy cories, not the other kinds"
"yah the cories"
"That kind" *points to lone cory*
*yah cories.. hey mike do we get fresh on wednesday?"
"yah"
"yah, i'll put in an order for you, they will be here wednesday"
"For the pygmy cories?"
"yah the cories"

So.... I'm not exactly sure if he ordered the right cories. This si my first time ordering with them so lets hope it goes well. Since more were coming on Wednesday, and this lone little guy probably would have just be bought and stuck in a random tank by himself. I bought him on impulse. Again. I went home and did a large water change. I hadn't changed the water form cycling yet. I acclimated him slowly and set him free in the tank. It's only been a day, and besides a few (about 3) flashing episodes everything is going great. Keeping a close eye on him. And I'm really excited about getting more.

There is no heater for this tank but its been keeping a 76 - 79 temp range for about a month. My next purchase will be some java fern. They had 3 big clumps for $3 each. Like this sized http://netdna.plantedtanks.net/wp-content/media/Microsorum-pteropus-Philippine-Java-Fern.jpg . Which is great compared to the $5 for 4 leaves everywhere else.
And then the heater.
Thats my one and only rant about this petstore... sorry for taking up so much time. Unless they get my order wrong in which case I will be ranting again.
I'll take picture of them all when they some in.

Oh.. and another thing.. Where can I get a 12" T5 bulb?
Walmart has a single T5NO strip that is 12 inches long. I wanna use it in a lid I'm gonna make. But I have no idea where to get a bulb that short in the right spectrum.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well... I called and the guy told me that tomorrow was the day. 
So hopefully tomorrow. 
In other news. It got really cold the night after I got him. And really hot the day after. The guy ha to withstand 74 - 82. he's a little trooper and made it no problem. I have since employed a mini heater/fan to keep it steady. It on fan in the afternoon and low heat at night has been keeping it at a pretty steady 76 - 78. The mini pellia is taking a hit again. These high day temps are killing it. I might give up and put some sort of hardier moss in there. The fissidens is doing well.

Not only is the cory a trooper but he went nuts over his new food. The LFS does take good care of them. But they sell fast and arent fed the best food. So If they even get the chance to eat there it is usually low quality pellets and flake.
They have super interesting LED's above eat tank which make the plants and fish POP! Since this is a super lowlight setup I might purchase one and see what it does. 
After everything else is purchased.
Oh... And After heavy debate between nanus and kubotoi I'm thinking Kubutoi. I'm hoping to get some feedback before making a final decision.
I'm also debating some centerpiece fish to go with it. My debate is between a few species but mainly dario dario and elossama gilberti. I am looking into the details of each species before I decide. Both would be cool. A scarlet badis seems like a really good option so far. I only just found out about the other.
And because I love this stuff. And because I had a hard time finding actual recipes when I was googling and am hoping this pops up for someone in the future. I am going to post my Homemade Tropical Fish Food Recipe!!!!
*imagine the sparkles and fireworks and music*
Now... I was very unsatisfied with my flake food. I looked into more expensive nicer brands And they really didn't seem all that different to me. I mean. It was still filled with far to many fillers and preservatives. It had to be in order to be able to keep for transits and shelf life.
I started them on a varied diet. Flake food often and bloodworms once a week. Brineshrimp once a week. Cucumbers once a week. And sometimes mosquito larvae. Their health and appearance changes dramatically, as well as the health of the overall tank.
It was getting rather expensive. So inspired by the DIY section I decided to find my own recipe for fishfood. There are very little recipes out there. And this was pulled from a few different ones. Most of the ones I found wer tailored to discus or were really simple. Such as blend beefhert and bloodworms into pulp. Add gelatin and chill. I needed a well rounded diet. I had only leopard cories, guppies, and betta's at the time. So a good balance of meat and veg. One that would please everyone.
I pulled on together and tried it out. 
The results have been fantastic. Better than I could ever describe to anyone. More colour better appearance better activity health everything. My guppy that was starved and skinny and my other one that was suffering from an extremely fatty liver both turned into beautiful specimens with zero health problems at the same rate. My water was cleaner and my snail population went waaaaaay down.
So heres the recipe.
1/3 lb Salmon
1/3 lb Beef Heart
1/3 lb Shrimp (d-veined and shelled)
1/3 lb Cod
2 Cloves of Garlic
1 1/2 Zucchini
1 Small Summer Squash
1/2 Package Frozen Bloodworms
3/4 Cups Cold Water
1 Large Jar Organic Pea and Spinach Baby Food
1 3/4 Cups Water
1/2 Tbsp Spirulina
4 Packets Gelatin

I skinned and chopped all the fish and shrimp and blended them on low with the baby food. The baby food I got had 3 sizes. I opted for the largest one. I threw in the peeled garlic at this point and let it blend in there for a while.. After that I cut the fat and veins off the beef heart, chopped it up finely and set it aside. At this point I needed to add about 3/4 cups cold water just so my blender could blend it. I started out little by little but ended up using about that much. I put the spirulina in along with the beef heart and peeled zucchini and squash. I added the blood worms and blended. I put 1 3/4 cups water on the stove, brought it to a boil, and added the gelatin packets. Stirred it in real well and added it to the fish and veggie puree. I mixed that well and poured it in ice cube trays and put it in the fridge to set. After that I cut it up what I would use by the end of the week and put it in a jar the the fridge.. The rest I put in my freezer. Next time I would probably use gloves as the horrible smell it produces is really hard to get off. 

I wrote this a while ago.
It keeps for about a week in the fridge. SO I only cut off and portion what I will use in a week. So far it has kept very very well in my freezer. And only takes an hour or so to defrost in the fridge for easy cutting. I think I made that batch 4 months ago. It made alot. For my 2 betta's and 5 cories and 3 guppies thats alot of food. I have gone through 4 icecubes in 4 months/ and I believe it made 26 icecubes. It would go much faster with more fish though I'm sure. So the recipe may be adjusted as needed.
It cost about $25 to make and is well worth it.
I feed this almost daily, with one day a week where I do just some sort of live food. A treat.
For various reasons I am planning on making a couple different meat based ones. With no veggies. About 3. Each one will primarily consist of one type of fish or meat. I just want an all meat cube. To give them a little variety. Likewise My oto's have taken to the food. But still need alot more veggies. They still get blanched veggies but seem to like the gelatin food more. That and my friend has asked me to make a version for her goldfish. So I may do a mainly veggies one with very little meat in it for those little algae eaters and the goldfish.
Anyways.. thats the food my cory is eating and all his tank mates will be eating. If I get the dario dario or elossama gilberti I am going to try my hardest to switch them over to it. I;m hoping such finicky eaters will find my food to their taste.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok.. so I went in to the fish store today. They did not even order them for me apparently. I went in today and found out that they did not in fact. Order any cories. But were just assuming they were gonna get them in. I'm a little ticked right now.
I don't think I will be ordering with them in the future. 
I suppose whats worse in the entire staff ignores me the entire time I'm there unless I physically go get one and ask them something. But they couldn't be friendlier or more helpful to anyone else that comes in.
I guess I just don't look like I would have money to spend.
Anyways. I think. Msjinkzd has some. I Pmed her (I sure hope pming is ok) To ask. If she does I'm gonna get 3 nerites and 6 cories. I decided on a school of 7.
I'm still not sure which kind of schooling fish I want... I really want something small, peaceful. calm, and schooling. Which apparently doesnt exist. Researching them they are all super quick and darty. And not a super tight schooler.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

You won't get true schooling behavior in a tank that size. Just too small to have the number of fish to do that.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Alyssa said:


> You won't get true schooling behavior in a tank that size. Just too small to have the number of fish to do that.


Oh I know they wont school tightly. I waas just hoping for some sort fo loose group. So far nanus seems to be my best bet. I just saw them schooling in a 2.5. 
But another fish was brought to my attention so I'm looking into that.


My LFS failed me. So I ordered online.
I have always wanted to order from Msjinkzd. And am now very excited to say I have.
I ordered 3 nerites and 6 cories to school with my other one. they should arrive thursday - saturday. Unfortunately, my icemaker, my microwave, my sink, and my water heater decided to all break on the same day.
I wont get into it as soon I'll be fuming if I do. Long story short though. $1,600 later I had no money to pay for express shipping. And had to go with priority. I felt terrible and am hoping the fish make it. I'm sure they will. But still.
She was such a wonderful seller. And even gracefully saved me from my own ordering blunder. I'm really looking forward to getting these fish and hopefully ordering form her again in the future.
Other than that nothing remarkable has happened to the tank. The mini pellia keeps taking 80+ day after day in the after noon. My friend mini pellia is cute and growing super pretty and mini pellia like. Mine just stays as mush with tiny spots of green. Heres to hoping though.
I'll update again once the fish come in.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok... The fish came in fast. I was expecting Friday, Thursday at the earliest. But they came in today.
I'm so excited!!
Not only did it ship fast but she included extra too! Unfortunately one of the cories died in transaction. But only one out of the.... umm... I totally counted them when they were in the bag... 8? 9? I cannot remember lol.
So I ended up with more than I bargained for. I got 4 nerites as well. Not sure what kind they are. But there are 4 of them. Which is exciting. I acclimated the cories. In my own lazy way of adding a little water from the tank to the bag at a time. And pouring out the bag a little at a time. It normally takes about a half hour. But seems to have been working for me. I set the cories free into the tank. Half of them are just sitting there with their fins down looking sad (I'll be honest, that scares me) and the other half started to vigorously rummage though the sand. Heres to hoping they all live!!
My friend with the smartphone camera is supposed to be coming over tomorrow. So I hope to get a picture then.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Woot on the fish!!! I am sorry about the cories.  By the way, you had me in stitches with your previous posts. 

I loved this part:



> "Do you have any pygmy cories left?" (they were labeled as pygmy cories but were clearly habrosus, they mislabel alot)
> "yah theres lots of cories!!"
> "Where?"
> *points to panda's and schwartzi* "right there and there and there and there"
> ...


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Woot on the fish!!! I am sorry about the cories.  By the way, you had me in stitches with your previous posts.


Lol... I was very upset when I found out he didn't even make a note of it.
Of course hes never been too bright. I think he's there to... be pretty? Charm the many OC housewives into buying stuff? Bring out the carpet colour with his eyes? lol...

It's ok. I ended up getting wonderful cories here on the forums and they are doing awesome.








In other news... My mini pellia is struggling back to life.
Can I just say I hate this. I really hate this. Why won't it grow back nicely? Why did it die?!?!?
I hate struggling... Maybe thats what this tank is teaching me. Not to get so upset over these things.
My cories are all super active now and eating like pigs. I had one on it back and sides just floating for hours yesterday. He is totally fine now. I'm keeping an eye on him though.
I got a heater!!! I was maintaining a temp for the cories to live in with the portable heater. But It was poor at best. Sometimes It was hard to get it above 74. Fluval had their 50 watts on sale at petsmart.
I ended up buying one today (first time I've had money in a while).
I must say... Its sleek, Modern, Efficient, and Distracting.
It looks great. It does. That mirror front though. Oi... It just looks like a big old beacon in my tank. But it has been keeping the tank at a steady 77 and so far I am really happy. My fissidens has gone all cute frondy and fissidens like. It looks awesome, stopped looking like glued moss and started looking like attached moss. It looks great.
Right now water wisteria is holding the place for my future plants. To provide decent coverage for my cories. It looks all right and I'm staring to realise the strange shapes I have to work with. I'm still really up in the air about a plants and will take and suggestion thrown my way to heart.
My anubias nana petite has gotten larger and cuter with time. Awesome little plant. I think It will be ready to cut in about a month. I cant wait to fill in the rest of the spaces.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Now that its winter I might risk buying some more mini pellia. I think the cold winter will give it the chance to really take hold of my wall well. The other bits that are left are doing really really well now. There just not much left lol.
I know my stocking list keep changing.. I know..
Im terrible with things like this. I really only make the decision about 3 second before I'm buying it. But I think I'm scrapping the nanofish. I think they will be better suited for different tank. I think in the next year or so I'll do my 6.6 gallon with them. That thing has a giant giant footprint.
My cories are adorable and add a really nice amount of life to the tank. I think any small sort of tetra like fish would be too much.
I still want a centerpiece fish though. I have been looking around and asking. Dario dario is really nice but gosh are they bland to me. I hear they colour up real well in a tank but have yet to see an example of it. The Elassoma is beautfiul but need a harem to show off their colours. I'm waiting to see if anyone comes forth with a more unusual and spectacular fish choice. 
But so far sparkling gourami's have started looking real good. They look real bland in photo's and that is why I counted them out.
I went on youtube though after they were suggested again. Btw... youtube has been invaluable as a research source for fish and tanks.... 
Those colours are amazing. I hope they are that bright and beautiful in person. I wasn't expecting that bright neon sheen over the whole body. If they are that bright I might just go for them.

Oh... I upgraded my filter to an aquaclear. So heater and proper filter taken care of.. yes... I'm surprised I found the money with all the Christmas shopping I've been doing... 
I think I spent close to $9,000 dollars this week... Not to mention my appliance fiasco a few weeks ago I'm surprised theres money at all.

Not sure if I mentioned but my water heater cracked, my washer broke, my microwave broke, My ice machine broke... Everything broke.. In the same day..
I really don't wanna get into it but that day was... painful. New water heaters are expensive.. Plus everything else. And all the water damage from it leaking everywhere. Ugh..
Anyways.. The only thing left for this tank is some new lighting (this light is yellow and it pains me to look at the tank), I don't want to upgrade my lighting. I want different lighting. But I can only find one kind of bulb. In one temp. So I'm looking for something simple To stick over the tank. 

The flow with the new filter is insane!!! Too insane!! What do I do about this!!??!!??!
Lol.. I have no idea... None...
That is everything I think... I think..


----------



## pagemee (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my god, your hilarious!


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Loved this thread  It's a hilarious read! You are making me want to rescape one of my little 5.5 gallon tanks....dangerous stuff

Dio... which anime? I know a few Dio's


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

pagemee said:


> Oh my god, your hilarious!


Lol thanks...
Normally I come across as annoying..


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Alaizabelle said:


> Loved this thread  It's a hilarious read! You are making me want to rescape one of my little 5.5 gallon tanks....dangerous stuff
> 
> Dio... which anime? I know a few Dio's


DO IT!!! Or buy a new one lol...
I'm debating a shrimp tank. Tiny one... But I think I'm getting a 65 gallon for Christmas (I hope). I'm trying to get everything settled for this tank before Christmas. That way all my money can go to planting and stocking my big one.
I will spend money from time to time on plants and such. MY next purchase will be the centerpiece fish for this tank.
Oh and come spring (once my 65 gallon starts to slow down) I am building a fancy goldfish pond. 

Dio is form Last Exile.. and most recently Last Exile FAM The Silver Wing. Favorite anime ever. After 24 episodes and a long gap they brought in installment 2. And its just as good as the original. Last Exile takes a few episodes tog et exciting though.




My cories are much bigger darker and very active. I drop food in and they forage everywhere... But I'm not sure if they are actually eating. I never ever see them actually swallow the food. It worries me really.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

That was my guess! I adored Last Exile! I was so excited when they announced the second series, even my other LE fan friends were tired of me talking about it 

Shrimp are fun, go for it! I've got....quite a few shrimp tank >.> If you ever go to start up a tank, let me know!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Alaizabelle said:


> That was my guess! I adored Last Exile! I was so excited when they announced the second series, even my other LE fan friends were tired of me talking about it
> 
> Shrimp are fun, go for it! I've got....quite a few shrimp tank >.> If you ever go to start up a tank, let me know!


My fav anime ever... I was so excited I saw the world premier of FAM...
I just couldnt wait... lol... Got it 4 months before anyone else...

I love shrimp.. Unfortunately my first batch died due to an ammonia spike in my tank form aquascaping.. And the others died during a bout of sickness that attacked my tank overnight..

Eventually I might start one up again though. I have to choose carefully as they have to survive my 86 degree water...


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

In Other news... I got some pictures.. They arent great but they will show you where the tank is at.. look hard and you might spot a cory or two lol...

The plants are temporary. They are holding the place of other ones.. maintaining water quality.. and providing cover. On top of that I am realising the weird shapes I have to work with... Which is helping my plant selection...

I think I'm going to be ordering narrow leaf java fern... mini pellia.. And sparkling gourami's.. 
As you can see my mini pellia took a huge hit and more needs to be glued on while it is still cool out.. That way it can root and grow out well before summer... and hopefully have a chance of surviving my summer...
I hope it everything goes well for me in the future... 



Oh wait... have I told you... windows are great for water changes.. This tank.. it is right above my vegetable garden (I live on the second floor).. This is perhaps the greatest thing ever... The veggies get good fish water and I don't have to lug it somewhere.. I just stick the hose out my window. 
Although my neighbors are probably wondering what the hell is peeing on the side of my house at 4 in the morning.. They never ask though... such polite people..

Oh.. my other favorite waterchange tool.. An Arizona Tea bottle.. You know.. the big one gallon plastic kind... It's perfect for water changes on all my little nano's... Love that thing...


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

I really love this background idea. Like a naturalistic take on the super clean monochrome look. I am definitely thinking about incorporating this idea into my next viv. Overall a great looking tank!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

inka4041 said:


> I really love this background idea. Like a naturalistic take on the super clean monochrome look. I am definitely thinking about incorporating this idea into my next viv. Overall a great looking tank!


I stole it lol...
It's nice isnt it? Not distracting.... but different... Stunning in a tank... Wish I could get a good enough picture...
After looking at alot of different kinds I saw so many options.. There amazing potential in the tile section lol.. 
But this dark grey slate was what really hit home for me.. I still hate bits of it though...


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol great read! Any updates? I HATE my new 5g too (in fact this thread inspired me to turn mine into a "hate" tank :angryfire). I wonder if we have the same tanks, have nasty silicone calk all over the edges too, except your scape looks much better to be a hate tank.

I want some pygmy cories myself but not sure where to house them. Do they leave your shrimp alone?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Lol great read! Any updates? I HATE my new 5g too (in fact this thread inspired me to turn mine into a "hate" tank :angryfire). I wonder if we have the same tanks, have nasty silicone calk all over the edges too, except your scape looks much better to be a hate tank.
> 
> I want some pygmy cories myself but not sure where to house them. Do they leave your shrimp alone?


Probably the same tank....
Mine was a cheaaaaaap starter kit from PetsMart.... TopFin I believe...
I scrapped the filter.. Well actually its serves as the filter for my quarantine tank. 
The silicone basically pools into the edges.. Its very disturbing.

I still hate this tank.
I love it now too..
But I hate it.
I hate how my only plant mass is water wisteria. I like the water wisteria but hope to eventually slowly replace it.
I am starting to hate the driftwood. Its too skinny and doesnt flow right for me at all... I'm thinking about adding in some others and doing a little re arranging.. And I still am at war with the mini pellia.. In the spots is clung to life its doing well... But the other spots are just terrible looking without it. And not enough has grown to transfer. Plus I somehow doubt it would be able to survive my tanks in the summer.

Honestly theres no shrimp in here as of now.
I might be adding in some later, depending.
However I can say that they are super tiny.. smaller than I thought they would be. They are just perfect for tiny tanks.
They are also so peaceful and tiny I have a hard time imagining them even being able to swallow anything except the tiniest shrimp babies.
I think that theres no way your colony wouldnt thrive.

In other news... hmm... I got a new light.. Its much stronger and better for my plants... But it also makes everything pretty. Its got a blue tint to it. Since adding it in my plants have started growing much better. The greend are much greener, the rocks are much rockier. Its overall just a better light.
Its half 6,500k half blue actinic (sp?). They sell a version thats just 6,500k and I'm considering buying it to see what it looks like.
I like this new light but its a bit blue for me. 
I like these bulbs alot because they fit into the fixture that came with the tank.

Also... My tank looks sad right now. Everything needed a trim and dividing. So all the moss is short and the wisteria has holes, and the anubias looks scraggly.
I needed them for my shrimp cubus lol...
I do have a picture from right before the trim though.
Again my camera sucks, so its looks way bluer than it does in real life. Waaay bluer. In real life its a nice soft white witha hint of blue that makes everything shine.

What else... Oh!! I got my sparkling gourami's today...
As we all know I cant stand things in even numbers. So I had the choice of one or three sparkling gourami's. I went with three...
It was a good choice. Thse guys are tiny but cute. I love watching them sparkle from my bed. They are super cute as well.
Great personality. They have only been in the tank for a few hours and they already act like they own it. They are colouring up nicely, and its so nice to see your new fish gorge themselves on the first day.
It always stresses me out when they don't. It was a hard lesson to learn not to pour food into the tank till they ate.
They have also coloured up nicely in the few hours they have been there...
Heres that bad picture I promised.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine was a cheap starter kit @ Walmart ($27), Petsmarts were more expensive. I hate how 5g cost the same as 10gs. If only I had room for a 10g. I even hate the fact that it's 5g.

I just got a 6500k "daylight" CFL for my 5g too. Much better than orange. But still hate it, now everything looks yellow from the mopani wood. 

Pygmy gourami and pygmy corydoras are both omnivores, they won't mess with fully grown dwarf shrimp (1"+) but they will eat what they can fit in their mouths. It would be difficult to sustain a shrimp colony in here with established fish. I would lay down more ground cover, and even then you may not see the shrimp all that often. 

You may be able to pull it off if the fish are well fed. Cover the rest of the ground with a carpet (moss, HM, dwarf hair grass, marsilea minuta, etc.), and let your wall grow out some more. 

I love that wall by the way, it's just a piece of cracked slate? How much did it weigh? The moss wall in my 9g is unsightly and dying, but I don't think I could fit an entire piece of slate with the corner filter there. Wish there was some sort of light rock-like sheet you could mold/cut.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Mine was a cheap starter kit @ Walmart ($27), Petsmarts were more expensive. I hate how 5g cost the same as 10gs. If only I had room for a 10g. I even hate the fact that it's 5g.
> 
> I just got a 6500k "daylight" CFL for my 5g too. Much better than orange. But still hate it, now everything looks yellow from the mopani wood.
> 
> ...


Its true... Walmart is cheaper. But none of the walmarts near me have a fish section. So.... lol
I've never even looked at 10 gallons either... So I'm not sure how how much they cost. I don't like 10 gallons for some reason...
The pygmy gourami is way more of a danger to baby shrimp than the coydora's... These fish wont eat anything I put in there inless I grind it against a micro grater first I dropped a few of my yellow shrimp in to help clean out the moss a little and they have been fine. I would honestly consider the corys about as shrimp safe as an oto...
The only reason I would be adding shrimp in here is to help clean up the place a little.
I'm thinking probably just the culls I don't want in my other tank... I'll just drop them in here. 
I've never had luck with marsilea... No matter what tank I stick it in it stays in its tall clover form. 
Besides... I don't want any carpet plants.. I like the plant mass I have and all the negative space created by the sand.

Yup... its just a few tiles of slate siliconed to my tank...
I got the tiles at HomeDepot... it took 3 of them... $2 each...
Smashed them to bits with a hammer first...
I like it because its a nice alternative to a dark plain background... My fish love it... and if I want to attach anything like moss or anubias I can just attach it where ever I want without any fuss...
You could for the wall around the filter.. Or just leave that spot empty of tile for the filter.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

Eldachleich said:


> XD.. thanx... Most people hate his name... I;m glad someone likes it.


"Holy Diver... You can see his stripes so you know he's clean"


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

williamsonaaron said:


> "Holy Diver... You can see his stripes so you know he's clean"


Lol!! Wrong Dio!
Though almost everyone thinks thats what hes named after..

You do not live on space mountain...
I was just there!! There wasnt a single person fiddling with a fish tank..


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Update?  love this thread it's hilarious!


----------



## gogi (Jan 28, 2012)

your hate tank has made my day!!!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> Its true... Walmart is cheaper. But none of the walmarts near me have a fish section. So.... lol
> I've never even looked at 10 gallons either... So I'm not sure how how much they cost. I don't like 10 gallons for some reason...
> The pygmy gourami is way more of a danger to baby shrimp than the coydora's... These fish wont eat anything I put in there inless I grind it against a micro grater first I dropped a few of my yellow shrimp in to help clean out the moss a little and they have been fine. I would honestly consider the corys about as shrimp safe as an oto...
> The only reason I would be adding shrimp in here is to help clean up the place a little.
> ...


The 10 gallons were like $2-3 more, I think $30, kit. All Walmart Supercenters have them. 

Ugh you're making me really want to order 6 corys  How many do you have in the 5.5?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Robotponys said:


> Update?  love this thread it's hilarious!


Sure... I'll update at the end.
You confused me so much.
I thought it was the shrimp cubus thread since thats what I updated last. But none of what was written matches anything on the cubus thread.
I was so confused for like a good 30 seconds before I realized this was my hate tank!!!!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

gogi said:


> your hate tank has made my day!!!


Thanks lol!!!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> The 10 gallons were like $2-3 more, I think $30, kit. All Walmart Supercenters have them.
> 
> Ugh you're making me really want to order 6 corys  How many do you have in the 5.5?


Same price almost for a 5 or a 10.
I am just a fan of nano's so much....
Get them!! They are so cute.
I got them from Msjnkzd in the sponsors section. Great fish at a great price.
Shipping is harsh for me though.
I only order in spring - early fall. So I can order priority. It costs $35 for express and $11 for priority.
She gets pretty harsh winters and im cheap lol...
These fish are so cute... I have 9. 
Some people told me not to even put any in a 5 gallon, or they wouldnt recommend anything less than a 10 gallon, 20 gallon etc... 
But I think these guys are perfect. 
To be honest... The fish store near me gets these guys in sometimes. Not often. But once in a while. If they have more while I'm there, I might pick up another 2. I only see around 3 - 5 at a time mostly. Every once in a while they are cute and come out in once group. I always want it slightly larger though.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

So heres an update...
I purchased three sparkling gourami's, because well... In the event one died, and because I hate even numbers in tank...
I got three. One was around adult size, and two are young. The adult one never came out much or ate. And I found him/her dead in the sand a few days in.
Now I have two.. Its driving me nuts.. Either I order a new one, or learn to deal with even numbers...
I also found some indiscretions with sparkling gourami's.
See.. I was advised I could do 2 of them with diligent care...
I was told they click and are quite beautiful and whatnot..
I really like my sparkling gourami but after seeing an adult size one I couldnt imagine why people said only two.
Turns out theres two gourami's called sparkling gourami's. The one I got is a little less colourful and doesnt croak, and stays at about half the size of the other.
Who knew.
I might add that school of nanofish yet. It still looks pretty empty up there... I'm thinking 5 nanofish would be pretty awesome..
any suggestions...
I would prefer tighter schooling behavior over colour.
I realise they wont school well in this tank. But still...

The plants are bushing a little more and perking up after their trim.
And I wish I had more anubias nana petite and mosses...
Other than that not much has happened...
Oh!!!
My cories spawned...
It cute to see tiny spawning...


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

I love cories! But My LFS's don't sell them, only baby panda, albino, bronze, and sterbai. I have a 5 gallon too and I have 2 CPD's and a female betta in there. CPD's are the cutest nano fish! I'm re-scaping soon and I think I'm going with a microsword carpet and then a similar setup to yours.  Cardinal tetras look like a good choice for you.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Robotponys said:


> I love cories! But My LFS's don't sell them, only baby panda, albino, bronze, and sterbai. I have a 5 gallon too and I have 2 CPD's and a female betta in there. CPD's are the cutest nano fish! I'm re-scaping soon and I think I'm going with a microsword carpet and then a similar setup to yours.  Cardinal tetras look like a good choice for you.


They are cute huh!!
I love these tiny little ones..
So cute..
I've never owned CPD's but think they are adorable..
I've never seen a setup like this with a carpet, its gonna be cool to see how this turns out! Exciting stuff!
I think cardinals tetra's are a bit big for a tank this size.
I was thinking of something way smaller.
I'm always drawn back to microdevario nanus..


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> They are cute huh!!
> I love these tiny little ones..
> So cute..
> I've never owned CPD's but think they are adorable..
> ...


They are adorable... 
I will start a journal once I tear it down. 
At my local store they are much smaller than what I see in pictures. They are only $1 too.  The store owner keeps FIFTEEN in a 1 gallon cube (its actually the exact same one as your Shrimp Cubus!). It looks great, they school :icon_ques and it has been kept going with happy fish and plants for over a month. No filter, bubbles, or anything. I still feel bad for them though. He also breeds angelfish and goldfish and just got in 3-spot rasboras for $2 each! I love it! All the fish are happy and healthy, though of course a bit cramped. 
Wow microdevario nanus is gorgeous! The yellow spine and clear body is great! 
I also have a 1 gallon opaque shoebox. I am going to put in some type of coldwater fish/invert since it gets a little below 60 F where it is. Any suggestions? Maybe a baby goldfish about 1/2 inch long to get some greenwater going, I will definitely move it out when it gets to 1 inch however. This will be very well planted and filtered of course. I hear tetras can live in cold water, but I'm not sure. What about shrimp? A goldfish is probably not such a good idea actually, I'm not so big on frequent water changes, I like lots of plants and algae to do the work for me.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

The corys spawned!? Gimmeh all teh babies! I'll wait until it gets warmer before ordering, Express shipping is killer. I'm cheap too, and really need to stop buying fish stuff... 

How much fauna do you have in here right now? 

Ugh I want microdevario nanus now too, didn't know that existed.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> The corys spawned!? Gimmeh all teh babies! I'll wait until it gets warmer before ordering, Express shipping is killer. I'm cheap too, and really need to stop buying fish stuff...
> 
> How much fauna do you have in here right now?
> 
> Ugh I want microdevario nanus now too, didn't know that existed.


Look up Microdevario Kubotai....
Same fish.. But green.. lol!!
They have several times... Normally right after a water change..
I don't think the eggs made it though...
Those sparkling gourami are pretty thorough...
I know!!!!!!
I want to do a giant order from one person on the future... That way I can justify the $40 for shipping..


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Is there something eating the eggs? USPS just hiked up their rates too  local pickup would be awesome, lol I'm moving to the Bay area in 2 years  but probably can't bring all my tanks with me. ARRGH!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

This was a great read haha.. Good luck!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Is there something eating the eggs? USPS just hiked up their rates too  local pickup would be awesome, lol I'm moving to the Bay area in 2 years  but probably can't bring all my tanks with me. ARRGH!


Yes... The sparkling gourami's lol... They basically followed them as they were spawning and ate them.
If some survive ill be sure to send them your way lol... 
You could bring all the small ones... You could package everything up and hike it up here..
My friend brought his reef tank here that way. Somethings died, but alot of it made it.
I jealous... There seems to be alot more fish related stuff in the bay area...


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> Yes... The sparkling gourami's lol... They basically followed them as they were spawning and ate them.
> If some survive ill be sure to send them your way lol...
> You could bring all the small ones... You could package everything up and hike it up here..
> My friend brought his reef tank here that way. Somethings died, but alot of it made it.
> I jealous... There seems to be alot more fish related stuff in the bay area...


Nooo, you should mail me all your eggs in a priority box packed with a red cherry shrimp!

See http://www.pvas.com/articles/smith-cory-cherryshrimp.php

Do you have old boxes/foam/bags lying around? Lol I've been keeping all mine from stuff people send me for future RAOKs.


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Nooo, you should mail me all your eggs in a priority box packed with a red cherry shrimp!
> 
> See http://www.pvas.com/articles/smith-cory-cherryshrimp.php
> 
> Do you have old boxes/foam/bags lying around? Lol I've been keeping all mine from stuff people send me for future RAOKs.


I second that! :bounce: Maybe you should catch the sparkling gouramis and put them in a temporary container for a few hours before the lights go on. Then add cold water to the cories and scrape the eggs off the sides later! Then ship. lol  Don't forget to keep some for yourself... :icon_mrgr


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I found a local breeder with corydoras hasboros, they're maybe 0.2" bigger, not as cute imo, but more energetic. I ordered 8 on impulse, he only does shipping so I'll have to wait 2 days before getting it. 

I'm depleting my vacation fund, and still need to throw out another $60 for shrimp. We need to start a fish/shrimp-a-holics anonymous


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> I found a local breeder with corydoras hasboros, they're maybe 0.2" bigger, not as cute imo, but more energetic. I ordered 8 on impulse, he only does shipping so I'll have to wait 2 days before getting it.
> 
> I'm depleting my vacation fund, and still need to throw out another $60 for shrimp. We need to start a fish/shrimp-a-holics anonymous


We need shock bracelets...
Everytime we go to buy something fish related we get zapped lol..
Not as cute as what?
I love my habrosus!! Adorable!!
Your gonna love yours too... promise!!!
I have no vacation fund... that dream left during christmas...


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Robotponys said:


> I second that! :bounce: Maybe you should catch the sparkling gouramis and put them in a temporary container for a few hours before the lights go on. Then add cold water to the cories and scrape the eggs off the sides later! Then ship. lol  Don't forget to keep some for yourself... :icon_mrgr


LOL!! If only eggs could survive shipping.. Imagine what we could trade...
You could have egg "Grab Bags"


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

You have hasboros and pygmaeus? Any hastatus? 










Those are the ones I really want, or pygameus. Blah I might cancel my hasboros order and keep searching.

I'm sure eggs will survive priority shipping, they're sensitive to fungus, that's why you keep them with a cherry shrimp. It cleans the eggs, and eats the dead ones, but leave alone the healthy eggs. Do you have any eggs left? They spawn like what, 200 each time?


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

xenxes said:


> You have hasboros and pygmaeus? Any hastatus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eggs could Definetly survive shipping. The pygmies drop only around 40 at a time since they carry 1 at a time instead of something like a dozen each mating. They mate, carry 1 egg, deposit on glass/plants, eat some, then repeat.


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.pvas.com/articles/smith-cory-cherryshrimp.php

Sweet


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> You have hasboros and pygmaeus? Any hastatus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't quite your order.
No one has hastatus.
I've been searching for months on end for hastatus.
I have habrosus and pygmaeus. The pygmaeus were accidental and live in my 6.6 gallon with my other cories.
I want to relocate the leopard cories and pygmaeus to a larger tank and have a nice school of hastatus in my 6.6...
But no one has them. 
I havent been able to find them for over a year...
I didn't even know one could ship eggs...
When I have more shrimp and another spawn maybe we could test this theory...

I don't have any eggs right now... I might but its hard to check that giant poof ball of wisteria for eggs lol...


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> Don't quite your order.
> No one has hastatus.
> I've been searching for months on end for hastatus.
> I have habrosus and pygmaeus. The pygmaeus were accidental and live in my 6.6 gallon with my other cories.
> ...


lol. No worries, I still need to re-scape my tank with potting soil and a nice soft sand cap so their barbels aren't rubbed away by my current cheap gravel! I'll get to it once I come back from mid winter break traveling. I got everything I need (plants too and fish are ready to be bought!) 3 or 4 weeks ago...I'm so LAZY!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes we should test the theory. I'll ship you extra RCS when my 20g gets flooded with them. I spotted 3 huge (1"+) females the other day. I imagine that's 100 babies at least, unless the platies eat some. Only 1 berried female in the rili tank still, although I'm spotting 3 more with saddles, think I got mostly females 

Pygmaeus were accident? I thought you got those from msjinkzd? Also I think my habrosus order fell through, I haven't heard back from the breeder, ugh. If I don't hear anything I'll risk Priority shipping with msjinkzd :/ Wish Express wasn't so killer, there needs to be a fast Media-mail equivalent for shipping fish, lol.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Yes we should test the theory. I'll ship you extra RCS when my 20g gets flooded with them. I spotted 3 huge (1"+) females the other day. I imagine that's 100 babies at least, unless the platies eat some. Only 1 berried female in the rili tank still, although I'm spotting 3 more with saddles, think I got mostly females
> 
> Pygmaeus were accident? I thought you got those from msjinkzd? Also I think my habrosus order fell through, I haven't heard back from the breeder, ugh. If I don't hear anything I'll risk Priority shipping with msjinkzd :/ Wish Express wasn't so killer, there needs to be a fast Media-mail equivalent for shipping fish, lol.


Send me some of those rili's!!!! 
lol...
All my yellows are still too young to be saddled.. So I'm not sure what the ratio is... 

I ordered the habrosus from Msjinkzd..
I bought a lone one from a LFS and decided to bump up the school numbers... I bought 8 from Msjinkzd..
My priority from her came through no problems. There was one death. but she threw in an extra one. You might have to wait though.. Her winters are harsher than ours and she doesnt like to send out fish unless its express.
I'm waiting till spring or summer to order from her.
I can't afford express shipping everytime. Mostly since I'm never doing any bulk ordering...
The pygmaeus were the result of me ordering hastatus. Turns out pygmaeus is often labeled as hastatus.
I can't find them anywhere...
Whats worse... When I first joined this forum I looked on her seller page.
She totally had hastatus for sale. I saw she was a sponsor and figured she would have them again.
She hasnt had them since and apparently her orders for hastatus always come in with pygmaeus...
Lol...
As soon as I find them I'm jumping on them...


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Yes we should test the theory. I'll ship you extra RCS when my 20g gets flooded with them. I spotted 3 huge (1"+) females the other day. I imagine that's 100 babies at least, unless the platies eat some. Only 1 berried female in the rili tank still, although I'm spotting 3 more with saddles, think I got mostly females
> 
> Pygmaeus were accident? I thought you got those from msjinkzd? Also I think my habrosus order fell through, I haven't heard back from the breeder, ugh. If I don't hear anything I'll risk Priority shipping with msjinkzd :/ Wish Express wasn't so killer, there needs to be a fast Media-mail equivalent for shipping fish, lol.


Lol! Yes! You have no idea how much I wished for that when I'm trying to get a tarantula online... It's like, $5-$10 (such cute beauty!) tiny spiderlings, shipping is either $6-15 (sure) or $30-40 (NO). Tarantulas are much lighter and easier to ship however.

Did you know FedEx can randomly check packages? And it's expensive. However, I think the other shipping service cannot check, and they're cheaper.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

What do you mean check packages? They add a surcharge if they find out it's alive? I wish Amazon would start selling fish, then I could get Prime shipping 

Such a bummer, my opae ula source on evilbay doesn't get back to me, my local source with habrosus doesn't get back to me, ugh.


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

I think they open it... o.0 I think they check if its an illegal/endangered species for the area and if it is they take it. Idk what they would do with you or if its not illegal. 

I guess you could hide it by wrapping it in something like gift paper, it would just be cruel to rip it apart lol.

That last sentence you wrote took me 5 times of reading it to remotely understand what you were saying... lol I'm tired. Been going to sleep at almost 12 every night and accidentally sleeping until 7, causing me even more memory problems :help: (not serious ones, just forgetfulness), and there was a flood yesterday from a water main pipe thing and today I was waiting for 20 min longer than i should've been. :icon_cry: Makes for wonderful headaches... And I had a poem recitation w/ choreography today. :icon_eek:


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

update? Cory eggs? General tank-ness?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Robotponys said:


> update? Cory eggs? General tank-ness?


Hmm.... Updates lol..
I've been concentrating on my 6.6 gallon so much I havent really mentioned this tank.
Lets see... No spawnings as of late. Its hard to trigger a spawn when the water is so cool already. My tank is at 74 right now.
I had a recent bout with some hair algae and my moss.. To be honest it never got too bad... Just enough to bother me.
I tried a bunch of different methods but in the end with was starting to engulf my moss. So I bombed the tank with hydrogen peroxide.
The moss took a hit and is recovering slowly. So I have the heater down lower so that the moss grows faster. 
Which is why there hasnt been any spawning.
My sparkling gouramis are twice their original size and have become quite the characters. They arent quite as flashy as I would like. But boy are they awesome little fish. I think as they get older they are gonna colour up real nice..
Still in the air about nano schooling fish. Some days this tank feels empty. Other times its seems just right...
Just did a laarge trim. Trying to figure out what shape I want it to be. 
I need more anubias and possibly some java fern. Might add in some crypt parva and really need to order some more anubias nana petite and some different mosses.... Possibly more mini pellia..
I'm also looking for different driftwood. This wood isnt as thick as I would like..
Right now all my money is going towards my 6 gallon.
At least I enjoy looking at this tank. I hate looking at the other one. Need to get it started.
So in time.
I'll post a picture after the sun goes down. Or the glare will be impossible..


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice.  thanks! I completely understand.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well my life is very hectic right now and my tanks are getting a little neglected.
Thats ok though. I do not have much to do anyhow. I'm in a period of waiting.
Something thats bothered me about my cories.
They flash, and are pale.
They darkened up nicely and even breed. but are still pale.
The only comparison is the lone one I purchased in the local shop.
He is much darker and more active.
The others ones seems sort of like... tired I guess... And always have...
I just got over it and went on. But now I;m starting to wonder if I should have looked into it more..
Last week I woke up to one dead on the substrate. Looked fine. Just dead. Figured it might just have died. 
Come this week and some strange behavior is starting. One cory just swims in spirals and upside down constantly. Initially I thought it was those final death throws.. But its been 4 days.. He eats and everything. He just does it while spinning and swimming upside down.
A few others have started to float a little sideways as well.
As far as the flashing goes, its sort of mild. Nothing constant. But they would have individual episode of frantic flashing for around 30 seconds and just stop.

I have been preforming daily 25% water changes just in case, but it doesnt seem to have helped at all so far.
In addition I read that some fish can exist with a long term low level infection of ich in their gills. Just their gills. Causing flashing episodes with no signs of sickness.
Not sure whats going on but I decided to run salt anyhow.. So far im at a teaspoon a gallon but intend on going higher tomorrow.
Figured a salt run couldnt really hurt right now..
Not sure what to do.. All my tanks are depressing me right now. Except my cherry shrimp tank..


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velvet_(fish_disease) causes flashing, you did mention they looked pale too, could be the gold/white specks (looks like tiny finely particlelized ich).

I've learned to understock, overplant, overfilter, and avoid major parameter changes (small w/cs) to avoid needless headache/heartache with losing fish :/


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velvet_(fish_disease) causes flashing, you did mention they looked pale too, could be the gold/white specks (looks like tiny finely particlelized ich).
> 
> I've learned to understock, overplant, overfilter, and avoid major parameter changes (small w/cs) to avoid needless headache/heartache with losing fish :/


My waterchanges are normally around 10 - 25%.. Not enough to cause heartache.. Stocking isnt ideal but I hate tanks where you cannot see the fish...
And I couldnt see the fish...
Theres no visible infection on any of my fish. Anywhere..
I just started salt just in case there was an outbreak I couldnt see...

I dont know..
I hate everything right now. One of those moments I regret ever getting into this hobby..

Heres the total crapstorm of fish problems I've had..
All my yellow shrimp on counter..
5 of the CPD dying off..
The three remaining CPD are pale. Not sure why..
2 failed cherry shrimp molts.
2 confirmed deaths of my 9 habrosus.
I only see a total of 6 so I'm assuming others have died.
6 pygmy cories, and 3 leopard cories haev gone missing.
Just missing. No bodies or anything. Went to sleep one night, woke up in the morning with them gone.
I combed my 6.6 gallon but they are just gone. 
Remaining habrosus cories are starting to spiral.
Oh.. and as of 5 minutes ago my two remaining sparkling gourami's are gone. I combed through this tank as well. Went out to dinner with them happily swimming around. Came back to no gourami's.
No bodies, nothing in the filter, and no bodies on the floor around the tank... Not sure what going on..
My two remaining leopard cories have clamped fins.
15 dead blue pearl shrimp
2 dead ghost shrimp
4 dead snails, nerite and an apple.
3 dead ramshorns, and countless dead bladder snails.
A dead betta
Another betta is floating sideways.
At this point I feel like giving up.
Everything is dying at once. Or worse.. disappearing..
It isnt really alot of fish. But its pretty much all I have with my tiny amount of nano's.

The only fish that arent affected are the ones in my tub pond.
Which includes 2 mollies, 3 goldfish, and 5 whitecloud minnows..
So... theres that..
I'm not sure what going on. I'm at a loss..
I tested everything. Its all perfect. 
Then I thought my test kit was wrong. And I used my friends. All the levels were normal.
And I decided that they could both be wrong and got a new test kit. Everything is fine.
I just... I cannot.. I have no idea.. I.. I.. I am...
I dunno.. Its alot to happen in a week


----------



## morselchip (Jan 15, 2012)

*hugs* I can't offer any help, but i know how you feel- dissapearing fish are horrible! A fish disease wouldn't kill shrimp though, right? Maybe there's something in the water you can't find with the test kits? I really doubt its anything you did or allowed to happen from reading your journals- you are a great aquarist! Deep breaths, you'll get through it...


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

morselchip said:


> *hugs* I can't offer any help, but i know how you feel- dissapearing fish are horrible! A fish disease wouldn't kill shrimp though, right? Maybe there's something in the water you can't find with the test kits? I really doubt its anything you did or allowed to happen from reading your journals- you are a great aquarist! Deep breaths, you'll get through it...


Thank you.
Its just a little heat breaking. Well more than a little.
I'm not sure whats causing it.
I stopped water changes for now and so far everyone seems a little better.


----------



## Ryi (Mar 29, 2009)

Lurker here 
Do you used tap water in your water changes? Try r.o. Some of the mystery stew that ends up in the public water supply can only be found with extensive laboratory testing. It's hard to even get a straight answer directly from the water utility. I'm in Florida and our water supply is erratic, to be polite. Sometimes you can smell the chlorine, other times it tastes like pure rainwater. All our water changes are r.o., finally going to hook up an r.o. unit to the kitchen sink and plumb it back through the living room wall to the tank, I'm tired of buying water and carting it home.
Had a friend lose a 200+ gallon salt (fish only) years ago when the local water dept. put something scary in and no one knew...until he did a water change and crashed the tank.
Good luck...keep the hate pure


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Ryi said:


> Lurker here
> Do you used tap water in your water changes? Try r.o. Some of the mystery stew that ends up in the public water supply can only be found with extensive laboratory testing. It's hard to even get a straight answer directly from the water utility. I'm in Florida and our water supply is erratic, to be polite. Sometimes you can smell the chlorine, other times it tastes like pure rainwater. All our water changes are r.o., finally going to hook up an r.o. unit to the kitchen sink and plumb it back through the living room wall to the tank, I'm tired of buying water and carting it home.
> Had a friend lose a 200+ gallon salt (fish only) years ago when the local water dept. put something scary in and no one knew...until he did a water change and crashed the tank.
> Good luck...keep the hate pure


I do use tap water. Unfortunately whatever it was has already taken its toll and passed. 
I also don't have permission to install an RO filter anywhere in my house.
Wish I did..
Fortunately for me It was raining during this so I managed to collect and boil enough rain water for a couple water changes. Which helped alot and stopped some of the death I think.
Total I think I have 4 habrosus cories left. Maybe 5.

In my other tank I have 2 CPD, 2 leopard cories, and 5 pygmy cories.
And in my cherry tank I have 3 cherry shrimp left.
What else.
And 5 blue pearls.
So... no fish left.


In other news my tub pond was completely un affected. My 3 goldfish are thriving (and getting huge), I also bought some smaller fish to help deal with some issues.
One dalmatian molly for insect and algae, 1 creamsicle balloon molly for the same reasons, 5 white cloud minnows for insect control, and a platy for the same reasons.
A little over stocked I know. But the big pong has just started being built so soon the stocking for everything will be fine. 
The pain in the ass part is all this algae. The lily was started from bulb so I had to wait forever while it sprouted. The sunlight in the pond did a number for a while algae wise.
Finally enough coverage to prevent that.
What else...
OH!!
My Petsmart got albino bristlenose pleco's in. I bought one for the tub pond. He is going to be a permanent resident in there.

My planned stocking for the tub pond is 1 or two show quality fancy goldfish (I'm leaning towards tosakins), a bristlenose, and apple snail, a few nerite snails, and a few black platties.


Other than that I'm sort of ignoring my fish.
I feed them and do water changes, but I'm avoiding looking at my tanks.
I think the shock of losing it all in one go is still with me.
I don't know.
I hate everything about this right now. I jut hate it. And not in a loathsome way. In a "I want to give up because this is ridiculous" way.
But I'm not giving up, I'm taking a step back. And taking a breath, and relaxing. And sometimes soon I'm gonna dive straight in and try harder than ever.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

That sucks  My fish are fine, but I think I lost close to 50 opae. Any new pond pics? I lost the thread link, put it in your sig


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> That sucks  My fish are fine, but I think I lost close to 50 opae. Any new pond pics? I lost the thread link, put it in your sig


That sucks... 
Well... no pics of the big pond as all weve really done is marked where were putting it and started leveling the ground and digging down. I hope to get the wall started by next week. 
But were in a debate on which materials to use.

The tub pond doesnt look good right now lol.. Its functional not pretty.
Aha... We had a sudden frost any all my floaters took a pretty big hit and look suuuuper ugly. And I'm still waiting for the flowers on the side to start growing.
So it looks a mess. Plus I havent built a waterfall yet so theres just a tube comming out. Meh... Ok yes.. I'll go get a picture if I can..
I just wish I had gone to the garden center and gotten more water lettuce and hyacinth as well as some more parrots feather.. Before Taking a picture. Ah well..


As far as this tank. Not sure what to do on stocking.
See.. I love this room but it has a fatal flaw. It gets around 108 in here during summer. 
And my tanks reach a heat point beyond what my crappy thermometers can handle.
So 86+
Nothing helps. Its like a box that just builds up heat. Worse is it stays in here. The heat doesnt leave no matter what you do. It just sits in the room and finally creeps away at around 6am before finally getting warm again at 10.. My precious window of summer sleep lol.
Mind you it isnt that hot outside. Its only that hot in this room.

So I am moving to the room next to mine. It stays cooler and has bigger windows and what not. So I'm not entirely sure I want to start restocking till I have everything moved over. And I am getting all new furniture and this is now the guest bedroom. So... I don;t know I just want to wait.
I'm waiting with my 6.6 gallon as well. It's not hurting to wait either. The mopani wood is getting a nice long soak in a tub outside for months on end. My crypts are getting larger and growing well. Plus it allows me to see their full potential and know where I want to place them. I always have the chance to go find more crypts and other lowlight plants.
Waiting isnt hurting me. Its just annoying me lol..

Plus all my spare cash is going towards a setup for my friend. It is her birthday and she wants a fish.
She likes a single small fish in a small tank. And she likes them territorial and possibly viscous.
So far she has a single betta in a 5 gallon. She adores him and has a deep emotional connection with him. 
She likes sleek rimless LED tanks and what not, and not spending alot of cash lol. So (even though she want ADA) she got the marineland 5 gallon.
Anyhow... She has been expressing lately how cute and awesome dwarf puffers are. Rather she mentioned once how she liked them and kinda wanted one. So I plant to get her the Aqueon Evolve 4 for her birthday. And then take her out for all the goodies. Wood, plants, substrate, rocks.
She is actually a big fan of live plants. She just doesnt have a very good experience with them. In one tank she has the betta. But the LED are so crappy its barely enough light for the anubias. Theres some struggling water wisteria in there and some rotala too.
It's not doing well lol.
The other one would be doing better. But its the home of two goldfish lol.. So they sort of are ripping things to shreds. But were slowly finding what works and what doesnt.
After she cycles her tank I'm gonna get her the fish lol. A single pea puffer lol.

I guess I have more spare cash to do things. I just sort of want to spend it on a new bedroom set and my pond lol..


----------



## Ryi (Mar 29, 2009)

For rimless at a less-than-ADA price your friend might look at Mr Aqua. Still not cheap, great quality and a lot less than ADA price.

I've got a JBJ Picotope but you may not want to go that small? It's 3 gallons of awesomeness, no seams at all on front or sides. I added a Catalina Nano hood, emailed them and they put the 13w 6500k bulb in at no cost. The hood is only $15, shipping is $10...for $25 you can grow anything and it looks great to boot.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Ryi said:


> For rimless at a less-than-ADA price your friend might look at Mr Aqua. Still not cheap, great quality and a lot less than ADA price.
> 
> I've got a JBJ Picotope but you may not want to go that small? It's 3 gallons of awesomeness, no seams at all on front or sides. I added a Catalina Nano hood, emailed them and they put the 13w 6500k bulb in at no cost. The hood is only $15, shipping is $10...for $25 you can grow anything and it looks great to boot.


Good suggestion. But she really liked the Evolve.
Its already been set up planted and stocked with fish lol..
Its now home to an oto, a dwarf puffer, and a bumble bee goby...

A pico type would have been perfect.
The aqueon evolve 4 is 4 gallons. But theres only 3 gallons of actual tank space, the rest is the filter.









Tank updates...
Hate... Loathing... Hate....

My heart took a dip after my massive die off.
Finally decided to get back in it and redid my 6.6. Currently thats my project.
This one ...
All the cories but one ended up dying. The remaining cory is now in the 6.6.
This tank looks terrible... Just awful... 
I hate it so much.
It was so sad to see scraggly plants (due to my negligence), hair algae covered moss, and a lone cory.
Its still in its sorry state.
I don't know how to win against this hair algae.
In all honesty I've been considering a total rescape... 
Been pondering what to do.
Considering...
Well.. Not sure.. Perhaps two mountain type deals out of dark lava rock on either side of the tank...
Rotala maybe.. Possibly some HC...
Once my other tank is done I'll get to this one. One project at time.

Recently my LFS got in a butt load of sparkling gourami's... 
They were cheap so I bought them. I realized I really like white sand in this tank so I decided not to go with darker more colourful fish.
What would be the point if they just washed out?
So now theres 3 sparkling gourami's in here...




This tank is also in my room with my 6.6 gallon. But the 6.6 gallon is viewed from the bed. Its on a shelf directly next to my pillow.
So I want to make it active and interesting.
This one is viewed form across the room so I don't care as much about how the fish look.
I have some pygmaeus in my 6.6 gallon.
I put my single habrosus in there so he would have some buddies for now.
I think my intention will be to buy more Habrosus and build up a small school. And transfer the pygmaeus over to this tank. 
They hide so much. and in this tank I wont care how little I see them..

But for the most part I just stare at this tank and Hate..
I just hate everything about it so far...


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

An update... This tank got TORE UP!
Seriously... it did...
With only two fish to deal with, I decided to rip apart what little hardscape there was and use it in other tanks...
This tank didn't go quite as planned... But I'm really pleased I attempted it..
Currently its a mess.. What will I do?
I dunno...
Unfortunately since ripping it apart my other tank began to have problems. Every fish that goes in there stays for a little while.. a few weeks. And ultimately disappears.
So! To keep certain ones safe from the ghost in my other tank I transferred them.
I have a school of corydoras pygmaeus and a singe habrosus.
Recently XenXes (thanx!!!) sent me a pack full of plants and rili shrimp!!
How nice!
I fer sure have to make a wonderful plant package to give back to him.
Anyhow. I dumped most of the plants in this tank lol.. I have lots of potential uses for them but right now nothings ready for them. Plus I wanted the shrimp to feel comfortable and have something to eat off of.
So for now its a lake of white sand (need to trade it in for black soon as this most likely will be a shrimp tank) with floating bunches of plants and a bunch of shrimp!!
And some nanofish which might or might not be moved to the other tank depending on whether or not I think I've found a solution.
Anyhow!! One of them arrived saddled.. I somehow thought there was two but it was one. And it was a female with a nice rili pattern!!
I just looked and shes berried!! How neat!
So soon too!!
So cool!!
I have some plans for these shrimp.. Mainly alot of separating into different tanks lol..


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Yay  so you're redoing this tank from scratch?

I still think it might be nicotine residue caught in the substrate, the rust in my 6g from the SS steel + saltwater lingered.

Dump out the substrate, give it a goood long rinse. Wash out the tank too.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Yay  so you're redoing this tank from scratch?
> 
> I still think it might be nicotine residue caught in the substrate, the rust in my 6g from the SS steel + saltwater lingered.
> 
> Dump out the substrate, give it a goood long rinse. Wash out the tank too.


But I did!!
Every single things in the tank in completely new.
None of the stuff from when that happened is even in the tank...
All new..

Ah well.. Things seem to be going well in there now for osme reason...
I added in my two baby patties today since my confidence grew a little..

Yup!! I'm completely redoing this tank! Well... The background will remain.. And the PFS is gonna be re used...
But.. Not sure which direction Imma go in..


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh I got confused, you threw stuff in the 6g and are tearing out the 5.5g.

I thought the 6g was the problem tank? Lol nevermind 

I think platies can chain smoke cigarettes and still be fine.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Oh I got confused, you threw stuff in the 6g and are tearing out the 5.5g.
> 
> I thought the 6g was the problem tank? Lol nevermind
> 
> I think platies can chain smoke cigarettes and still be fine.


LOL!
Ok...
Massive die off in all my tanks...
Heart stricken..
Cigs drops in 6 gallon.
Fish go crazy.
Mysterious disappearances start.
All original fish now missing in 6 gallon.
2 sparkling gourami's in 5 gallon. 
Rip out hardscape from 5 gallon.
Completely tore down the 6 gallon and redid it with all new everything.
Started stocking 6 gallon mysterious disappearances continue. 
To save remaining fish I transferred them to the 5 gallon. 
Continues to eliminate options and buy fish for 6 gallon. All missing.
After I thought every option was tried and tested purchased 5 threadfin rainbows.
All but one went missing. 
Later noticed that two previous bought fish were in fact still alive.
Made a few more changes. Fish remained. Bought a dwarf gourami.
Your package arrived. Fish and plants and shrimp went into the 5 gallon.
Everyone was doing well in the 6 gallon so I transferred the platty fry to it.
Now only the sparkling gourami and shrimp are in the 5 gallon.

And one is berried!! Still excited since its one of the nicest ones in the bunch!
But who? lol.. The rest looked like juvies to me.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha nice recap. That gourami will om nom nom up all the shrimp :/


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Haha nice recap. That gourami will om nom nom up all the shrimp :/


They have got a pretty tiny mouth so none of the shrimp you sent me are in danger... But they newborns... might.. not make it..
I've currently debating moving them to the 6 gallon.. Not sure if the flame gourami will go berserk or what..


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

imo you should move the "higher grade" ones, whatever that is, into a tank without predators. I bought 3 plastic bins at big lots today to grow aquatic plants in, not sure why lol. I guess in preparation of my 55g!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

xenxes said:


> imo you should move the "higher grade" ones, whatever that is, into a tank without predators. I bought 3 plastic bins at big lots today to grow aquatic plants in, not sure why lol. I guess in preparation of my 55g!


I'm gonna move the predators I think...
I have a few weeks before they become free swimming..


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Ryi said:


> For rimless at a less-than-ADA price your friend might look at Mr Aqua. Still not cheap, great quality and a lot less than ADA price.
> 
> I've got a JBJ Picotope but you may not want to go that small? It's 3 gallons of awesomeness, no seams at all on front or sides. I added a Catalina Nano hood, emailed them and they put the 13w 6500k bulb in at no cost. The hood is only $15, shipping is $10...for $25 you can grow anything and it looks great to boot.


Does this have a lid?

It looks so beautiful!

But I need lids!


----------

